# CHAGOS BUILD UP!



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

1ST OF THE BUILD UP.. PICKING UP THE CAR AS CHAGO LEFT IT
[attachmentid=140578]
[attachmentid=140580]
[attachmentid=140581]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

[attachmentid=140589]
[attachmentid=140590]
[attachmentid=140591]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:0


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:uh:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:0


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

nice job homies


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

yeah we were havin just a little too much fun! fuckin eazy!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

YUP IT WAS FUN TILL THE BUGS CAME OUT.....CAN'T WAIT TO BE IN THE SHOP


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

THE FRAME ON THIS CAR LOOKS NICE..ONCE WE GET THE BARE FRAME OUT AND ALL THE JUNK OFF OF IT..SHITS GOING TO LOOK NICE CANDIED!!MAYBE SOME STRIPPING!! CALL RAY MAYBE


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

SHIT I DIDN'T GET A PICTURE OF THE CHROME A ARMS..I'LL GET IT TOMMOROW


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Pedro Sanchez (Dec 30, 2004)

Props to the builders taking on this project.


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 5 2005, 08:44 PM
> *[attachmentid=140629]
> [snapback]2959312[/snapback]​*


a hammer always comes in handy :biggrin:


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

this all shoulda been recorded.... for sale box set of changos dream!


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

whos the dude in the black shirt? he looks exactly like me haircut and all.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

dam i wish u guys werent so far from me..makes me want to take a vacation and come out there and get dirty with you boys :biggrin:


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

you you all look like you're having a little too much fun :biggrin:

looking good though  keep us updated. these pictures go on the website as soon as i get home


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

THE TRAILING ARMS AND ARMS HAVE BEEN SENT FROM PORTLAND TO OHIO FOR STRAPPING. I LOVE SEEING EVERYONE COME TOGETHER FOR THIS!!


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

is it me or does it seem that this is coming to a stop after all that talking :dunno: hope not


----------



## MonteMan (Feb 5, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

GREAT JOB


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 6 2005, 10:17 AM
> *is it me or does it seem that this is coming to a stop after all that talking :dunno: hope not
> [snapback]2961755[/snapback]​*


don't think so... it does seem like the excitement's died down though  ... hope it picks up again


----------



## Booyaa63 (Nov 28, 2001)

how many cars are there?


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Booyaa63_@Apr 6 2005, 12:42 PM
> *how many cars are there?
> [snapback]2962157[/snapback]​*



cars ? only 1 and the junk car with the straped frame


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice :biggrin: Parts start showing up yet or do I got to start hound doggin folks??


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

looking great allready!


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

TTT


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i got the check valve and i got the parts from showtime so far.



> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 6 2005, 12:57 PM
> *Nice  :biggrin:  Parts start showing up yet or do I got to start hound doggin folks??
> [snapback]2962267[/snapback]​*


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

I think some of the parts where sent to be wrapped by someone else, right? So they will come in later. However there should be alot more in your hands by now...
BA RIDER AND I will go over the list again and check and follow up on any missing links.. Hang in there, we knew this wasn't going to be an overnight project, and would take some time.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

OK Here's the list again and check YOUR NAME AND DONATION to see if it's been recieved. And if not PLEASE GET THESE PARTS OUT ASAP. THANK YOU

Pumps- Big Scotty- NOT RECIEVED
Front Dump- Big Scotty and Showtime hydraulics (CHROME Dump)
Rear Dumps- Big Scotty and Showtime hydraulics (2 BLOW PROOFS)
Return Lines- Big Dan (4)- NOT RECIEVED
Fittings- Big Dan (misc.) and Big Scotty (fittings on the pumps)- NOT RECIEVED
Slowdowns- Big Dan (2)- NOT RECIEVED
Check valves- Big Dan (4) and Mark (1/2inch checkvalve)- NOT RECIEVED
Rear hoses or hard lines- Showtime hydraulics (2 6FOOT #6)
Front hose (15 ft.?)- Showtime Hydraulics (2 15.5 FOOT #6)
BMH y block 3/4" in 1/2"- Tufly- NOT RECIEVED
Batteries- NEEDED
Solenoids- Showtime Hydraulics (6 ACCURATES)
Battery rack materials- Eastbay_60
Battery Cables- NEEDED
Quick Disconnect- BigLinc -NOT RECIEVED
Front Cylinders- Maverick (chrome 8’s) -NOT RECIEVED
Rear Cylinders- Showtime Hydraulics (12 " COMP CYLINDERS)
Front Coils- Nacho Individual (4.5 ton) -NOT RECIEVED
Rear Coils- BigLinc (pre-cut 2 ton)-NOT RECIEVED
Powerballs/ Hyme joints- Showtime Hydraulics (SHOWBALLS)
Rear Deep Cups- Showtime Hydraulics ( REV DEEP CUPS)
Front Cups- Showtime Hydraulics (STD CUPS)
Donuts- 509Rider- NOT RECIEVED
Upper A-arms (79’ Cadillac Coupe)- WESTSIDE CUSTOMS (Sent for reinforcement)
Upper A-arms extended and reinforced- Big Dan
Lower A-arms reinforced- NEEDED
Lower Trailing Arms- WESTSIDE CUSTOMS (sent for reinforcement)
Trailing Arms boxed- Big Dan
Rear End Reinforcement- NEEDED
Switch box/panel- 73 Riviera- NOT RECIEVED
Switches and switch extensions- Showtime Hydraulics (10 CHROME )
Switch Cable- USOFAMILY- NOT RECIEVED
Extra long brake line for rear- NEEDED
Longer Front brake lines (?)- (If needed) NEEDED
New Ball Joints- 509Rider- NOT RECIEVED
Wire Bail- NEEDED
Rear Accumulators (?)- NEEDED 

It will be updated as parts are recieved.. And if you have shipped them please PM eastbay with tracking info so he can be on the lookout for them


----------



## tru_pimp (Jan 31, 2005)

what other stuff do you guys need?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

We have a prewired switch box in plexiglass with 8 switches if you guys need it pm me :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

Upper A-arms (79’ Cadillac Coupe)- WESTSIDE CUSTOMS (Sent for reinforcement)
Upper A-arms extended and reinforced- Big Dan
Lower A-arms reinforced- NEEDED
Lower Trailing Arms- WESTSIDE CUSTOMS (sent for reinforcement)
Trailing Arms boxed- Big Dan
Rear End Reinforcement- NEEDED
all these parts are done already done and on the frame, a arms are all chrome


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

good to see it started


----------



## 3onthree (Feb 18, 2004)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

i sent the check valve i had last week....i should be about there!!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:0


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 6 2005, 11:28 PM
> *i got to eastbays house and relized that i forgot my memory stick to my digtal cam at home..so i have no pictures but the junk cars frame is off and the belly got tossed..
> [snapback]2965425[/snapback]​*


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:  
:biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

how did the disposal go?


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 6 2005, 11:56 PM
> *how did the disposal go?
> [snapback]2965556[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :biggrin: 
thats all i gotta say


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Apr 7 2005, 12:01 AM
> *:thumbsup: :biggrin:
> thats all i gotta say
> [snapback]2965584[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 6 2005, 11:56 PM
> *how did the disposal go?
> [snapback]2965556[/snapback]​*


U should of came through.. We had a good time, lots of laughs today..lol!!!!!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

I sent the switch cable to my shippers on Monday so you should have it REAL soon.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

ya lots of laughs...car was stuck on the trailer to people where cutting there fingers on the donor car and leaving DNA on the rug...lol..yesterday was a day to remember and JR got to do what he always wanted..punch the gas with a car on the trailer not strapped...frame looks good..Now we need to get the motor out of there,.,


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

yall need to start callin me im always down for some fun like that, keep me in mind next time, i hope there are some pics soon


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 7 2005, 06:35 AM
> *ya lots of laughs...car was stuck on the trailer to people where cutting there fingers on the donor car and leaving DNA on the rug...lol..yesterday was a day to remember and JR got to do what he always wanted..punch the gas with a car on the trailer not strapped...frame looks good..Now we need to get the motor out of there,.,
> [snapback]2966463[/snapback]​*



foo that aint funny ................lol 

as for the car ....LETS GOOOOOOOOOOOO........SKIRRRRRRTTTTT........POOOM......WAAAMMMMM.


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

WELL sense we cant post pics of what went down las night hope this sketch explains it all.............. :biggrin:


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

do you guys still have the steering wheel from the junk car? what shape is it in too? it looks the same color as mine and will it fit an 83 coupe deville? if its not being used and doesn't have any scratches or cracks, i'd like to possibly buy it and maybe the money can go towards the cause?


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

i have a question............are you guys going to try and put that 80's coupe front end on the 79 coupe ? or just the frame and engine maybe?..................it won't fit w/out lots of modifications------------body lines are different--------completely different


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 7 2005, 08:58 AM
> *WELL sense we cant post pics of what went down las night hope this sketch explains it all.............. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2967319[/snapback]​*


that was some funny shit right there..i love it


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 83Coupe_@Apr 7 2005, 09:16 AM
> *do you guys still have the steering wheel from the junk car?  what shape is it in too?  it looks the same color as mine and will it fit an 83 coupe deville? if its not being used and doesn't have any scratches or cracks, i'd like to possibly buy it and maybe the money can go towards the cause?
> [snapback]2967384[/snapback]​*


we knew that once we dumped the donor we would get someone sayin " i could of use that part". but anyways the steering wheel was cracked.


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderlife_@Apr 7 2005, 10:55 AM
> *i have a question............are you guys going to try and put that 80's coupe front end on the 79 coupe ? or just the frame and engine maybe?..................it won't fit w/out lots of modifications------------body lines are different--------completely different
> [snapback]2967792[/snapback]​*


na were not swaping front ends. all we are swapping is the frame. the engine in chagos caddy is in better condition than the donor caddy.


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 7 2005, 08:58 AM
> *WELL sense we cant post pics of what went down las night hope this sketch explains it all.............. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2967319[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

-------just checking--------- :biggrin:


> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Apr 7 2005, 11:04 AM
> *na were not swaping front ends. all we are swapping is the frame. the engine in chagos caddy is in better condition than the donor caddy.
> [snapback]2968121[/snapback]​*


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Apr 7 2005, 12:04 PM
> *na were not swaping front ends. all we are swapping is the frame. the engine in chagos caddy is in better condition than the donor caddy.
> [snapback]2968121[/snapback]​*


figures. the 424, right? badass engine. glad you're sticking with it.

post more pics


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Apr 7 2005, 03:03 PM
> *we knew that once we dumped the donor we would get someone sayin " i could of use that part". but anyways the steering wheel was cracked.
> [snapback]2968114[/snapback]​*


i figured, those steering wheels love to crack. Thanks though.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Apr 7 2005, 11:38 AM
> *figures.  the 424, right?  badass engine.  glad you're sticking with it.
> 
> post more pics
> [snapback]2968272[/snapback]​*


I think its a 425 in the 79'


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 7 2005, 07:58 AM
> *WELL sense we cant post pics of what went down las night hope this sketch explains it all.............. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2967319[/snapback]​*


That looks dangerous :biggrin:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

lol @ that sketch lol its a "artists conception" of what happened at the crims scene


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

We got front cylinders again! For those who didnt know Mavericks cylinders were 10's so they wouldnt work out. The Jenda's will be shipping some 8's directly from Black Magic Hydraulics.

IF YOU HAVENT SHIPPED OUT YOUR PARTS YET, THEY ARE NEEDED IMMEDIATELY!!!

...................................................................................................................
ALL PARTS WILL BE SHIPPED TO:

CHAGO'S DREAM care of EASTBAY 60
35022 Cabrillo Court
Fremont California 94536

510-894-5903
..................................................................................................................

~Paypal Account for buildup/hospital bills~
Send all paypal to: 
[email protected]
..................................................................................................................

~PARTS/LABOR LIST~

Interior~
NEEDED

Batteries~
NEEDED

Rear Fillers (77-79 lac)~ 
NEEDED

Continental kit~
NEEDED

Chromer~
Ron Robinson & friends

Frame Powder Coated~
Ron Robinson

Shop Space for the build~
Ron Robinson

Hydraulics~
The Jendas- parts
BIG-SCOTTY- pumps
Big Dan- extended and molded upper A-arms and some more goodies
Eastbay60- install
Nacho Individuals- pair of 4.5 ton coils
***See the checklist below 

Frame~
Himbone

Rims~
Homeboyz

Tires~
CLINTONCUTTY

Parts~
Undr8ed- 79 parts car/ Interior peices
64KyBelair
B_A_RIDER- continental kit rim
Hydrohype- scrape bar for titanium blocks
3LOWLACS- Front Grilles

Body work~
MRIMPALA2000510 and Abe0027
olskoolkaddy- silver base coat

Paint~
Showandgo
or
eastbay 60 if we cant get it out east.
olskoolkaddy- gallon of silver base coat and sealer
Issac Perez- Mural

Paint Materials~
MRIMPALA2000510- has the hook up

Stereo/Electronics~
63 ss rider- 5 1/4s
MRIMPALA2000510- amps, deck, speakers, TV and dvd player
PitbullPimp- PS2

Glass Etching~
EAZY_510

Car Shipping/parts/hospital bills Money~
B_A_RIDER
Maverick- $50
Dusternut
63BEACHCRUIZER
USOFAMILY-$150 (recieved)
impalabuilder.com- $40.00 (recieved)
Y. Flores from CA- $15.00 (recieved)
64kybelair: $30.00
whitetrash: $20.00
Unidos: $15.00
CaddyRidah- fundraiser
ALCOCER247- money drive
The Jendas- gladiator series car show and hop proceeds

Web Site and Hosting~
Stealth 
Vertex

..................................................................................................................... 
.....................................................................................................................


~HYDRAULICS CHECKLIST~

Batteries- NEEDED
Battery Cables- GrandPrixOnThree (18 ft.)
Rear End Reinforcement- uso4vida
Extra long brake line for rear- NEEDED
Longer Front brake lines (?)- (If needed) NEEDED
Accumulators (?)- NEEDED
Rear End Reinforcement- uso4vida
Pumps- Big Scotty
Front Dump- Big Scotty and Showtime hydraulics (CHROME Dump)
Rear Dumps- Big Scotty and Showtime hydraulics (2 BLOW PROOFS)
Return Lines- Big Dan (4)
Fittings- Big Dan (misc.) and Big Scotty (fittings on the pumps)
Slowdowns- Big Dan (2)
Check valves- Big Dan (4) and Mark (1/2inch checkvalve)
Rear hoses or hard lines- Showtime hydraulics (2 6FOOT #6)
Front hose (15 ft.?)- Showtime Hydraulics (2 15.5 FOOT #6)
Y Block - Tufly (BMH y block 3/4" in 1/2"- )
Caddy Backing Plates- Maverick
Solenoids- Showtime Hydraulics (6 ACCURATES)
Battery rack materials- Eastbay_60
Quick Disconnect- BigLinc
Front Cylinders- The Jenda’s (B.M. 8’s)
Rear Cylinders- Showtime Hydraulics (12 " COMP CYLINDERS)
Front Coils- Nacho Individual (4.5 ton)
Rear Coils- BigLinc (pre-cut 2 ton)
Powerballs/ Hyme joints- Showtime Hydraulics (SHOWBALLS)
Rear Deep Cups- Showtime Hydraulics ( REV DEEP CUPS)
Front Cups- Showtime Hydraulics (STD CUPS)
Donuts- 509Rider
Upper A-arms (79’ Cadillac Coupe)- WESTSIDE CUSTOMS
Upper A-arms extended and reinforced- Big Dan
Lower A-arms (79' Cadillac)- 63BEACHCRUIZER 
Lower A-arms reinforced- STREET SWEEPAZ
Lower Trailing Arms- WESTSIDE CUSTOMS
Trailing Arms boxed- Big Dan
Switch box/panel- 73 Riviera 
Switches and switch extensions- Showtime Hydraulics (10 CHROME )
Switch Cable- USOFAMILY
New Ball Joints- 509Rider


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Yes, Mark at Black Magic just confirmed the #8 clys will be sent out tommorow..


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

ALSO, we still NEED rear fillers for a 77-79 lac. Undr8ed had some but as he took them off they crumbled  See what you can come up with!


----------



## Chago (Apr 3, 2005)

hello everybody!! I saw the pictures thank you so much for working on my car. I'm here today with OG Flip we're just chillin .He brought some carnatas for me to eat.(I miss home cooked food). I read everybodys messages and thank you for your calls and emails. 


Chago


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

B_A_RIDER what r u talking about. heres proof 10's fit in my caddy


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

we know 10 fit on a caddy but why, stress out the front end? 8's will ensure not problums


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 7 2005, 08:58 AM
> *WELL sense we cant post pics of what went down las night hope this sketch explains it all.............. :biggrin:
> [snapback]2967319[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## Chago (Apr 3, 2005)

Thanks again everybody!!! I can't explain in words how much this means to me.
I'm so greatfull! I'll try to get back on later. 

Lowrider for Life
Chago.


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

this is gonna be a nice ride...


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Whats up Chago :biggrin: How you doin bro? I heard about your animal sounds horn :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Apr 7 2005, 03:24 PM
> *B_A_RIDER what r u talking about. heres proof 10's fit in my caddy
> [snapback]2969245[/snapback]​*


I know they will fit, 8's put less stress on balljoints and bushings though


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

hey B A Rider those lower A-Arms went out today, they are on there way to Bob's


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

how many feet of cable for the batts? i will send some black 1/0 guage monday :wave:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Apr 7 2005, 03:53 PM
> *hey B A Rider those lower A-Arms went out today, they are on there way to Bob's
> [snapback]2969379[/snapback]​*


Cool bro, any word on some rear fillers for a 77-79??


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Apr 7 2005, 03:54 PM
> *how many feet of cable for the batts? i will send some black 1/0 guage monday  :wave:
> [snapback]2969384[/snapback]​*



Probably like 20 feet i think? Call up Jr. hes doin the install and will know exactly how much he needs -510-894-5903


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 7 2005, 06:55 PM
> *Cool bro, any word on some rear fillers for a 77-79??
> [snapback]2969387[/snapback]​*


i owuld have gotten them, i tried to tell you that the car was complete....but you said that stuff was taken care of...i was out there yesterday and the caddy is crushed now :angry: if i see another one ill try and scoop them


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

i got about 18 uncut i can send.....


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Apr 7 2005, 03:57 PM
> *i owuld have gotten them, i tried to tell you that the car was complete....but you said that stuff was taken care of...i was out there yesterday and the caddy is crushed now :angry:  if i see another one ill try and scoop them
> [snapback]2969393[/snapback]​*



ahh damn  Undr8ed had some but they crumpled when he tried to take them off. I just found out today. Keep a eye out for some though bro


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Apr 7 2005, 03:58 PM
> *i got about 18 uncut i can send.....
> [snapback]2969395[/snapback]​*



That will be cool, you need the shipping address or you already got it?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 7 2005, 06:59 PM
> *ahh damn    Undr8ed had some but they crumpled when he tried to take them off. I just found out today. Keep a eye out for some though bro
> [snapback]2969402[/snapback]​*


ill see what i can find


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 7 2005, 07:01 PM
> *That will be cool, you need the shipping address or you already got it?
> [snapback]2969406[/snapback]​*



i need it... thx , i just wanted to do somethin, help a worthy cause!!

thats what Lowriding is all about :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Apr 7 2005, 04:06 PM
> *i need it... thx , i just wanted to do somethin, help a worthy cause!!
> 
> thats what Lowriding is all about  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2969419[/snapback]​*



ALL PARTS WILL BE SHIPPED TO:

CHAGO'S DREAM care of EASTBAY 60
35022 Cabrillo Court
Fremont California 94536

510-894-5903

Try to ship out asap!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

CHAGO DON'T TRIP HOMIE..GET WELL THAT WAY WHEN YOUR RIDES DONE YOU CAN COME DOWN AND HIT SOME SWITCHS WITH US..EVEN IF I HAVE AIR BAGS,,LOL


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ONCE AGAIN THE UPPER, AND LOWER A ARMS ARE ALREADY DONE AND CHROMED THEY CAME WITH THE FRAME ALONG WITHALL THE REAR SUSPENSION AND A REINFORCED REAR END SO UNLESS BOB WANTS TO REALLY STRAP AND MOLD A SET THEY ARE NOT REALLY NEEDED


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

HIMBONE THEY KNOW BUT THESE A ARMS BEING MADE ARE FUCKEN BAD ASS!! SOMEONE POST A PICTURE OF THEM..THERE SICK!!


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chago_@Apr 7 2005, 05:43 PM
> *Thanks again everybody!!! I can't explain in words how much this means to me.
> I'm so greatfull! I'll try to get back on later.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: i pray for ya man, hope you feeling good. i rrreally wish i could put in some wrench time, but i live in indiana  wish i could put in that big check valve for ya
keep it real homie


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

uffin:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 7 2005, 04:07 PM
> *ALSO, we still NEED rear fillers for a 77-79 lac. Undr8ed had some but as he took them off they crumbled    See what you can come up with!
> [snapback]2969183[/snapback]​*


Undr8ed found another car with good fillers  

Right now, I'm having to go through some tough stuff with my family, but I'm going to go check the fillers out tomorrow...


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Wuz up Chago, hope you feeling better, I read your post and my brother O.G Flip was there wit you eating up some carnitas, wish I was there. Glad that you got to go online and post some thoughts you had. :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i havent had time to post pics lately, so here are a few. there must be a easier way to post pics though, i download them to car domain then to here, how does everybody else post them?










































straight backyard style, jackstands sinking in the mud and everything! :uh:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Right on JR thanks for the pics, keep us posted with them. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Apr 8 2005, 09:51 PM
> *i havent had time to post pics lately, so here are a few. there must be a easier way to post pics though, i download them to car domain then to here, how does everybody else  post them?
> 
> 
> ...


What a night!!! We had a good time tho.. :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

whats up fellas, mr impala i will be calling you tonight or tomorrow,about when i fly out there on the 28th, to help out on the car for a little bit. chago keep your head up little homie i will be coming from philly to help work on your ride & to see you. keep in good spirits & god bless you all. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

hit me up lowrider!...Hay jr why in those pictures it looks like your supervising?lol..ya what a night..it was well worth it though..it took longer to get the car off the trailer then to take the frame off..


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

where did u guys find a caddy with a wrapped frame? im curious. whos the previous owner?


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i think i was supervising! shhhh, dont tell anybody :biggrin: 


one of my members friends had a caddy sittin at his shop that was totled in the rear so we used the frame from it.



> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 9 2005, 08:27 AM
> *hit me up lowrider!...Hay jr why in those pictures it looks like your supervising?lol..ya what a night..it was well worth it though..it took longer to get the car off the trailer then to take the frame off..
> [snapback]2975922[/snapback]​*


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

So whats the next step now..? Just waiten on that shop????


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

all pictures up to date on the website... check it out ----->


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Apr 9 2005, 05:00 PM
> *all pictures up to date on the website... check it out ----->
> [snapback]2977174[/snapback]​*


----------



## saywhat? (May 16, 2004)

what yall are doin is amazing. him bein able to peak out his window and see some low low's like he wants prolly makes him fight that much more. show what the scene is about guys! im not in the low rider scene too much right now, but im in the mini truckin scene full tilt. if u want i can start a thread over where i post directing people here to see if the mini truckin scene is as strong as the low low scene.


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by saywhat?_@Apr 10 2005, 02:28 PM
> *what yall are doin is amazing. him bein able to peak out his window and see some low low's like he wants prolly makes him fight that much more. show what the scene is about guys! im not in the low rider scene too much right now, but im in the mini truckin scene full tilt. if u want i can start a thread over where i post directing people here to see if the mini truckin scene is as strong as the low low scene.
> [snapback]2979577[/snapback]​*



All help is welcomed, nothing will be turned down or away and thank you for offering..


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

chagos booth at salinas car show
[attachmentid=144200]


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Oh, thats cool as hell... MANY MANY PROPS great job  I luv you guys.. Are you listening in on the radio for Keith HOMEBOYZ on Chago's Dream it's coming up soon.


----------



## IMP65 (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 10 2005, 09:48 PM
> *chagos booth at salinas car show
> [attachmentid=144200]
> [snapback]2980953[/snapback]​*


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

^^^^^^^ that picture's badass. great job :biggrin:


out of curiosity, how much did you get in donations by the end of the day?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

we topped off $140 more then what we put into it..but we got to meet A LOT of people spread the word got more clubs involved and got to get on stage with streetlow and IMP65 explaned what was going on!


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 11 2005, 09:33 AM
> *we topped off $140 more then what we put into it..but we got to meet A LOT of people spread the word got more clubs involved and got to get on stage with streetlow and IMP65 explaned what was going on!
> [snapback]2982749[/snapback]​*



Man, I got to give all of you props for what you are doing for Chago.


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 11 2005, 06:33 AM
> *we topped off $140 more then what we put into it..but we got to meet A LOT of people spread the word got more clubs involved and got to get on stage with streetlow and IMP65 explaned what was going on!
> [snapback]2982749[/snapback]​*



I made my little donation and man MrImpala2000510 & IMP65 was out there doing the damn thang and got the word out.


Great job you guys :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

yup top dogg hit us up and we made lots of connections with people..it was nice to see so many backing us up!


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Apr 7 2005, 08:59 PM
> *Undr8ed found another car with good fillers
> 
> Right now, I'm having to go through some tough stuff with my family, but I'm going to go check the fillers out tomorrow...
> [snapback]2970447[/snapback]​*


I will have the fillers tomorrow evening... My mom passed just passed away and I've been getting all those arrangements finalized...


----------



## 77doba (Oct 12, 2002)

cars lookin nice, should be fun..good luck fellas :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Apr 11 2005, 07:17 PM
> *I will have the fillers tomorrow evening...  My mom passed just passed away and I've been getting all those arrangements finalized...
> [snapback]2985538[/snapback]​*


wowo man, sorry to hear that....and your still trying to work on this for Chago, that says alot about what kinda person you are....hope everything works out for you man...once again, sorry to hear that


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

We're raffling off a Lowrider at our annual car show this August. We would like to donate a good portion of the proceeds if needed. Can someone who is in charge of his fund...please contact me with details.
Ryan
(734) 231-6028


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

your raffeling off a lowrider. a lowrder? did i hear that right? what if some yo gets it and fucks it up when some one more deserving should get it. orry trudawg. that just seems odd to me.


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

well its so very nice....we got another 40 or so dollors, down here from the lrm show...but im going to pass the jug around town...


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so whats the plans now? when we gonna get crackin on it?


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Apr 12 2005, 02:45 PM
> *your raffeling off a lowrider. a lowrder? did i hear that right? what if some yo gets it and fucks it up when some one more deserving should get it. orry trudawg. that just seems odd to me.
> [snapback]2990102[/snapback]​*


yeah but that's the purpose of a raffle. the lottery's kind of like a raffle too, if you think about it, but i'm sure a lot of people that win don't deserve it.

i think it's a good idea


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Apr 13 2005, 08:40 AM
> *so whats the plans now? when we gonna get crackin on it?
> [snapback]2994503[/snapback]​*


i thnk we are still waiting on the shop. they are supposed to be making room for us so that we can work on the car.


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pimpoldscutlass81_@Apr 12 2005, 04:45 PM
> *your raffeling off a lowrider. a lowrder? did i hear that right? what if some yo gets it and fucks it up when some one more deserving should get it. orry trudawg. that just seems odd to me.
> [snapback]2990102[/snapback]​*


We've been doing for the past 3 years!
Proceeds have always went to charity. My offer still stands, so if interested please pm or call me
Ryan 
(734) 231-6028


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Undr8ed sorry to hear that about your mom.


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Apr 12 2005, 01:17 AM
> *I will have the fillers tomorrow evening...  My mom passed just passed away and I've been getting all those arrangements finalized...
> [snapback]2985538[/snapback]​*





may she rest in peace :angel:


----------



## Indy64 (Nov 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by trudawg_@Apr 13 2005, 01:06 PM
> *We've been doing for the past 3 years!
> Proceeds have always went to charity. My offer still stands, so if interested please pm or call me
> Ryan
> ...


You doing this in AZ this year or you coming back to the midwest for the show?


----------



## Momo64 (Jan 23, 2005)




----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

you guys are awesome....and the pic of the impala on 3 and all those people smiling is great


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Apr 13 2005, 10:53 AM
> *i thnk we are still waiting on the shop. they are supposed to be making room for us so that we can work on the car.
> [snapback]2994992[/snapback]​*


We should of started on some body work! we could of had the car blocked once or twice already!!


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

Some guy pm'd me and ask if we wanted a conti kit for the caddi, he said its in good condition but needs some work.. Should we put a conti kit on his car......?? Its up to u guyz


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamin_Casually_@Apr 13 2005, 05:44 PM
> *We should of started on some body work! we could of had the car blocked once or twice already!!
> [snapback]2996753[/snapback]​*


thats what im sayin. the faster it get done the better


----------



## vwlownslo (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Apr 6 2005, 06:44 AM
> *dam i wish u guys werent so far from me..makes me want to take a vacation and come out there and get dirty with you boys :biggrin:
> [snapback]2960680[/snapback]​*


Another fine example of the lowrider spirit! Everyone involved in Chago's dream build up, from the people lending a hand, parts, donations, prayer, and well wishes, Thank you! Great job!

:biggrin:


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Apr 13 2005, 05:49 PM
> *thats what im sayin. the faster it get done the better
> [snapback]2996771[/snapback]​*


For real, just me n u can have the car blocked out in a day!!! An my car is put on hold right now untill i get the wood for the trunk so these past 2 weeks would of been perfect!! i should have the wood by saturday so the next couple weeks im gonna be pretty busy!! its gonna be hard to find time to block his car next week or the week after but ill be there helpen some how!!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2005)

Dear Undr8ed, 
I just read about your mom. My condolences to you and to your family. I want to specially thank you for also taking the time to help in the Chago's Dream Build Up, considering your loss. This just proves to all that you guys are very special. Your mom did a great job in raising you. I know she must have been very proud of you. I know she is watching you from Heaven and she has a big smile for you and she will always be watching over you. Every time you find a penny on the ground it will be from her--- Pennies from Heaven----God bless you and your family.

A7Sandov-- aka- Irene Sandoval -relative of Chago's


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

well said Irene!!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dreamin_Casually_@Apr 13 2005, 04:46 PM
> *Some guy pm'd me and ask if we wanted a conti kit for the caddi, he said its in good condition but needs some work.. Should we put a conti kit on his car......?? Its up to u guyz
> [snapback]2996760[/snapback]​*


Ay homie, I talked with Chago a while back and he said he would really like a conti-kit on his car... Can you still get it?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by B_A_RIDER_@Apr 15 2005, 02:05 AM
> *Ay homie, I talked with Chago a while back and he said he would really like a conti-kit on his car... Can you still get it?
> [snapback]3003445[/snapback]​*


hell yeah, get that thing man......











we need some pics man


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 63BEACHCRUIZER_@Apr 15 2005, 11:55 PM
> *hell yeah, get that thing man......
> we need some pics man
> [snapback]3008407[/snapback]​*


jus got back from pulling the frame off chagos caddy. mrimpala took hella pics so they should be up soon


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

cool


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

good deal ..................... I got these arms in good condition & about to start on em................


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

we got a shop painting the car..its called Custom Mikes in San Leandro..there off the hook ...they have done many lowriders on the show circuit...talked to the owner and hes down to do the frame ,belly and body!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Apr 16 2005, 03:52 AM
> *good deal ..................... I got these arms in good condition & about to start on em................
> [snapback]3008553[/snapback]​*


did you get the ones i sent you bob???


----------



## IMP65 (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 16 2005, 07:21 AM
> *we got a shop painting the car..its called Custom Mikes in San Leandro..there off the hook ...they have done many lowriders on the show circuit...talked to the owner and hes down to do the frame ,belly and body!!
> [snapback]3008732[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: that's cool right there. Custom Mikes has done some great work, cool ass dudes too.


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by abe0027_@Apr 15 2005, 11:18 PM
> *jus got back from pulling the frame off chagos caddy. mrimpala took hella pics so they should be up soon
> [snapback]3008448[/snapback]​*


Whats up Eddie, wheres the pics :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

ttt for some pics


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

wonder what he was doing..lol
[attachmentid=148521]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

on our way there
[attachmentid=148522]

super star pauly....
[attachmentid=148523]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

pauly was tripping out...
[attachmentid=148528]

ready for frame off
[attachmentid=148529]

there we go
[attachmentid=148530]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

[attachmentid=148531]


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Man, you guys are having to much fun... Im bringing my ass down there as soon as I can :biggrin: 

OH and Eddie, Grille is on its way tommorrow. I left a message on your phone. But if you dont get it, dont worry about finding the grille homie. Scott in portland is shipping it out tommorrow.


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

keep posting them pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

great work!!


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

Great work and pics...


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 16 2005, 05:25 PM
> *[attachmentid=148531]
> [snapback]3009901[/snapback]​*


GREAT PICS EDDIE, I GOT MORE PICS FROM SAT & SUN. I'LL TRY AND POST THEM WHEN I GOT TIME. WE'VE BEEN WORKING ON CHAGO'S FRAME ALL WEEKEND ALMOST NONE STOP, AND I'M TIRED AS HELL........PAULY 

THIS IS WHAT WE LOOK LIKE TRYING TO KEEP OURS EYES OPEN DRIVING HOME......WATCHA :scrutinize:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

makes me wish i lived in cali...i'd love to get my hands dirty for a good cause like this...how is chago doing?


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

yup the cars at the BACK YARD BOUNCE SHOP in hayward...there going though that frame quick!!Tommys tearing it up and should be done mid-week for sure tommorow maybe.. don't trip pauly i looked like that friday night..:scrutinize: :scrutinize: lol.. this is the game plan so far

Backyard Bounce frame back on car with painted belly and rolling frame..
engine painted at Back yard and some sheetmetal work where it was cut convert,

Eastbay _60 doing the Hydro install

after cars all together where picking it up for car for lots and lots and lots of body work

then to custom mikes for paint.

then to the interior shop in stockton.

finish off the lil bullshit..system ect..

off to salinas for all new mufflers and pipes


----------



## Kenny13z3 (Jan 9, 2003)

when shipping somthin small like a toy or gas cap or somthin, do u gotta provide your own box or does the mail make you use theres? and what would u ship it? reg mail or ups? thanks


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

you can go to the post office and they have different size boxes... if you use the USPS ones, they're free (i believe.) if you use some irregular size box that they sell, then you pay for them.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

site's up to date with the new pictures.q


----------



## Kenny13z3 (Jan 9, 2003)

thanks man, im gonna write him a letter (whats a an addy i can send the letter to?)

and hopfully beable to get him somthin small, i was thinking a locking gas cap, do ya need one for it still? sorry i cant offer more im pretty broke and no job dosnt help


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

weekend work!
[attachmentid=150833]
[attachmentid=150832]
[attachmentid=150831]
[attachmentid=150836]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

lil of todays work i have more pictures i'll post tommorow
[attachmentid=150839]
[attachmentid=150837]
[attachmentid=150840]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

[attachmentid=150842]almost done frame...one more day of work!! great job tommy!!!
[attachmentid=150842]

off to get powered wash for paint ..
[attachmentid=150844]


----------



## IMP65 (Nov 6, 2003)

tight pics :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

homie ricky is took the task of making chagos motor look good and run good!
[attachmentid=150850]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

thats all for tonight ...more tommorow.


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

lookin good!


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

wow. looks great....

website's got all the pics!


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice framework


----------



## Subwoofer (Feb 14, 2005)

wow, great progress...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> *MRIMPALA2000510 Posted Today, 12:28 AM
> [attachmentid=150842]almost done frame...one more day of work!! great job tommy!!!
> 
> *



frame is almost done...almost...keep posted for updates


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

if anyone out there has money they can donate..we need it asap parts are coming expencive and where about out of cash!


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 19 2005, 02:53 PM
> *if anyone out there has money they can donate..we need it asap parts are coming expencive and where about out of cash!
> [snapback]3022074[/snapback]​*


damn that sucks!! What parts are still needed for the car??


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

come to find out the rear quarter might need to be replaced due to, the chop was not done 100% right,..but will find out more tonight....theres lots that needs to be bought!


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for posting pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

ATT......


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

i see so many people look at this post and not do a thing..right know where at a point to we only have dollers left..So many want to see this happend and so many don't help out..i'm telling you..asking all you for help...where about $600 shy of getting most of the supplys need to finish this car..come on folks....


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

if you post a breakdown of all the donations, and all the expenses, so people can see where all the money's going, that would help i'm sure


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Stealth_@Apr 20 2005, 11:38 AM
> *if you post a breakdown of all the donations, and all the expenses, so people can see where all the money's going, that would help i'm sure
> [snapback]3025636[/snapback]​*


thats true becasue most people probably think that not alot of money is gonna be needed since most of the work and parts are all donated....im not bitching, i know money goes quick, ive donated parts to this car too, but for outsiders looking in who havent donated, that may be a way to convince them...


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

eastbay 60 is doin the hydros right? i need to know how many ft of 1/0 guage wire to ship out, things are hell on the home front cause i'm moving in a week, and i finally scraped up the cash to afford shipping this heavy wire out, i'm gonna UPS it from work , cant wait to see a part of my love for lows go into Chago's ride, wish i was out there to help physically........ thanks guys, good luck and God Bless Chago and the many supporters!


Joel


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

DOES HE NEED ANY MORE 77-79 PARTS I GOT A FEW .LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED


----------



## 510sixone (May 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 20 2005, 08:51 PM
> *DOES HE NEED ANY MORE 77-79 PARTS I GOT A FEW .LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED
> [snapback]3028364[/snapback]​*


tail light bumper filler the left one


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

d-chesse we need fillers for the rear...do you guys sell moog suspention parts...i'm having a bitch of a time looking for one lower a arm bushing set


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i usually use 18-20 feet.  



> _Originally posted by GrandPrixOnThree_@Apr 20 2005, 04:24 PM
> *eastbay 60 is doin the hydros right? i need to know how many ft of 1/0 guage wire to ship out, things are hell on the home front cause i'm moving in a week, and i finally scraped up the cash to afford shipping this heavy wire out, i'm gonna UPS it from work , cant wait to see a part of my love for lows go into Chago's ride, wish i was out there to help physically........ thanks guys, good luck and God Bless Chago and the many supporters!
> Joel
> [snapback]3027307[/snapback]​*


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 20 2005, 06:01 AM
> *i see so many people look at this post and not do a thing..right know where at a point to we only have dollers left..So many want to see this happend and so many don't help out..i'm telling you..asking all you for help...where about $600 shy of getting most of the supplys need to finish this car..come on folks....
> [snapback]3024742[/snapback]​*


WHAT ELSE IS NEED ...I TALKED TO HUGO AT MORE BOUNCE,,HE WAS WILLIN TO HELP....I Have LIKE 70.00 FROM THE LOWRIDER SHOW IN SAN BERDO,,,ALSO CALI SWAGGIN IS GOING TO KICK DOWN A FEW DVD #35...SO WE CAN USE THAT MONEY TOO..


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Just makin sure that these are the correct arms to be doing up .... BARIDER asked me to post a pic when i could.............. I got most the steel cut out already ,,, SO , LMK if these are them cause i thought they would look a little more like a set of "A"-arms off other cars,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  





Dont mind the dog in the way ,,,,,, My camera batteries are dead now


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

those arms we need by saterday the lastest....the back yard bounce team is working on double fast fwd as pauly says...if we don't get them by saterday..i'm sorry we won't be using them...keep checking in this site for a BIG change on the build..where just waiting for the right person to break the news,,can't say what but keep checking in...HOMEBOYZ wuz up with the rims!!! will be needed them in 2 weeks or less..!!!! 5 rims needed cause we got a 5th wheels!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Apr 21 2005, 05:47 AM
> *Just makin sure that these are the correct arms to be doing up .... BARIDER asked me to post a pic when i could.............. I got most the steel cut out already ,,, SO , LMK if these are them cause i thought they would look a little more like a set of "A"-arms off other cars,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> Dont mind the dog in the way ,,,,,, My camera batteries are dead now
> [snapback]3029111[/snapback]​*


cool, i see you got them, i know they came off of a 79 lac...they told me that thos3e would work so i bought them....now hopefully you can finish them so they can be used...i dropped some cash on those and on shipping, id hate for them not to use 'em


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 20 2005, 08:47 PM
> *d-chesse we need fillers for the rear...do you guys sell moog suspention parts...i'm having a bitch of a time looking for one lower a arm bushing set
> [snapback]3028531[/snapback]​*


I DON'T HAVE ANY GOOD FILLER'S .BUT I KNOW THAT TOP DOG CALISTYLE (BYRON ) HAS SOME I THINK .AS FOR THE LOWER CONTROL ARM BUSHINGS IF THERE FOR A 77-79 COUPE THERE LIKE 35.00 BUCKS FOR THE SET OF 4 LET ME KNOW


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Apr 21 2005, 02:47 AM
> *Just makin sure that these are the correct arms to be doing up .... BARIDER asked me to post a pic when i could.............. I got most the steel cut out already ,,, SO , LMK if these are them cause i thought they would look a little more like a set of "A"-arms off other cars,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> Dont mind the dog in the way ,,,,,, My camera batteries are dead now
> [snapback]3029111[/snapback]​*


THOSE DON'T LOOK LIKE 77-79 CADDILAC ARMS .LOOKS MORE LIKE 65 66 IMPALA LOWERS


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 21 2005, 09:51 AM
> *THOSE DON'T LOOK LIKE 77-79 CADDILAC ARMS .LOOKS MORE LIKE 65 66 IMPALA LOWERS
> [snapback]3030596[/snapback]​*




exactly what i was thinking


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 21 2005, 10:51 AM
> *THOSE DON'T LOOK LIKE 77-79 CADDILAC ARMS .LOOKS MORE LIKE 65 66 IMPALA LOWERS
> [snapback]3030596[/snapback]​*


those are off a 70's impala thats what my homie has in his the 65 66 have the regulad A arms


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

well unless the guy swapped them when he put them in the caddy, i know for a fact that they came off of a 78 or 79 caddy, i took them off myself, thats what they were on


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)

:dunno:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cdznutz42069_@Apr 21 2005, 03:43 PM
> *:dunno:
> [snapback]3031901[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 i see what your saying now, they aint even close, like i said, maybe they were swapped or some shit i dont know, but i know for a fact it was either a 78 or 79 caddy....i dont know what else to say....


guess instead of sending them i shouldve just donated money, was just trying to help out a little.....my bad


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by STREET SWEEPAZ_@Apr 21 2005, 03:47 AM
> *
> [snapback]3029111[/snapback]​*



hehehe nice dog


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

OK PEOPLE I JUST GOT HOME,THIS IS OUR FIRST EARLY NIGHT!! :scrutinize: WE JUST DROPPED THE FRAME OFF AT THE POWDER COATERS, JUST MADE IT ON TIME BEFORE THEY CLOSED @ 11:00PM.. HOPE TO GET THE BELLY PAINTED OVER THE WEEKEND, THAT WAY WE COULD REASSEMBLE THE FRAME & UNDER CARRAIGE ON MONDAY, MY TEAM IS WORKING DOUBLE FAST FORWARD!!!! AND I LOVE THEM FOR BUSTING ASS ON THIS BUILD,  SO I'LL TRY AND GET MORE PICS...........PAULY


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

IF EVERYONE DONATED JUST A DOLLAR THAT LOOKED AT THE POST THAT WOULD BE GREAT! IT WOULD OVER 7 GS IN THE ACCOUNT ALREADY


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EAZY_510_@Apr 21 2005, 10:45 AM
> *those are off a 70's impala thats what my homie has in his the 65 66 have the regulad A arms
> [snapback]3031238[/snapback]​*


SORRY BUT YOU ARE WRONG :biggrin: 65-66 IMPALA'S HAVE SINGLE LOWER CONTROL ARM BUSHING'S AND USE A STRUT ROD THAT GOES TH THE FRT OF THE CAR .I HAVE A 78 AND MY LOWER ARM THE STANDARD A-ARM'S (LIKE WHAT A 64 IMPALA WOULD HAVE ) 
:cheesy:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

What city is chago out of??


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Apr 22 2005, 05:08 PM
> *What city is chago out of??
> [snapback]3038563[/snapback]​*



Salina, CA I believe


----------



## Kenny13z3 (Jan 9, 2003)

ttt whats a addy i can send a donation to???? i might beable to come up with a couple bux but like i said befor im poor! also whats a addy i can send chago a letter to? thanks!!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenny13z3_@Apr 23 2005, 06:44 AM
> *ttt whats a addy i can send a donation to???? i might beable to come up with a couple bux but like i said befor im poor! also whats a addy i can send chago a letter to? thanks!!
> [snapback]3040494[/snapback]​*


Go to www.chagosdream.com All the donation addresses are there as well as his address for letters,phone calls, visits.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Keep up the great work guys, wish I wasn't half way across the country so I could help out and put some wrench time on hte car.... I hope the money I sent helped out, wish I could donate more but money is tight right now and thats all I could spare... 

Chago, I hope this message finds you doing better. Keep your head up homie and know when you get better, you are gonna have one of the hottest caddys arround.... :thumbsup: 

My prayers are with you my brother..


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Apr 22 2005, 12:39 AM
> *IF EVERYONE DONATED JUST A DOLLAR THAT LOOKED AT THE POST THAT WOULD BE GREAT!  IT WOULD OVER 7 GS IN THE ACCOUNT ALREADY
> [snapback]3034818[/snapback]​*


HEY BRO, EVERYONE HERE SENDS A MILLION THANKS FOR THE PIZZA!! :biggrin: 
NO ONE WOULD BELIEVE ME THAT A HOMIE FROM LUBBOCK TEXAS JUST BOUGHT US DINNER. GILBERT OWNER OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE WAS KICKING IT HERE LAST NITE, AND WHEN I TOLD HIM YOU TREATED FOR PIZZA ALL THE WAY FROM TEXAS, HE SAID "THAT'S ONE COOL VATO".. ONCE AGAIN THANKS VERY MUCH!!!!!!!!!!! PAULY

P.S. HERE ARE A COUPLE OF PICS....... 

[attachmentid=154182]
attachmentid=154184]


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 23 2005, 11:58 AM
> *HEY BRO, EVERYONE HERE SENDS A MILLION THANKS FOR THE PIZZA!! :biggrin:
> NO ONE WOULD BELIEVE ME THAT A HOMIE FROM LUBBOCK TEXAS JUST BOUGHT US DINNER.  GILBERT OWNER OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE WAS KICKING IT HERE LAST NITE, AND WHEN I TOLD HIM YOU TREATED FOR PIZZA ALL THE WAY FROM TEXAS, HE SAID "THAT'S ONE COOL VATO".. ONCE AGAIN THANKS VERY MUCH!!!!!!!!!!! PAULY
> 
> ...



All that pizza was gone by the time I got there 20 minutes later :0 :0


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: , i hope it taste'd :biggrin:


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

keep up tha great work :thumbsup:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 23 2005, 01:58 PM
> *HEY BRO, EVERYONE HERE SENDS A MILLION THANKS FOR THE PIZZA!! :biggrin:
> NO ONE WOULD BELIEVE ME THAT A HOMIE FROM LUBBOCK TEXAS JUST BOUGHT US DINNER.  GILBERT OWNER OF STREETLOW MAGAZINE WAS KICKING IT HERE LAST NITE, AND WHEN I TOLD HIM YOU TREATED FOR PIZZA ALL THE WAY FROM TEXAS, HE SAID "THAT'S ONE COOL VATO".. ONCE AGAIN THANKS VERY MUCH!!!!!!!!!!! PAULY
> 
> ...



no problem homies...gotta look out for my peoples....

i really respect what you guys are doing.....keep it up~


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

WE GOT THE FRAME BACK FROM THE POWDER COATERS TODAY, STILL WAITING ON A COUPLE OF PARTS TO GET BACK,BEFORE WE START TO REASSEMBLE.. WITCH IS COOL THAT WAY ME AND THE BOYS GET A LITTLE BREAK  
HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE FRAME............PAULY  

[attachmentid=154497]
[attachmentid=154495]
[attachmentid=154496]

CAMERA PHONE KINDA FUZZY.........


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

LOOKING GOOD PAULY


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Oh yeah thats looking real sweet right there :thumbsup:


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

HELLO CHAGOS RELATIVE


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i will drop the rear end off tomorrow, let me know what time though, i have to go to the store in the morning and get a new washing machine :angry: !


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

dam i feel bad im soposed to do the glass etchin but im going to mex next wed and coming back the 5 off may hope fully i still get to put my lil part in when i come back


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

you will at some time.  just enjoy mex!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 24 2005, 12:48 AM
> *WE GOT THE FRAME BACK FROM THE POWDER COATERS TODAY, STILL WAITING ON A COUPLE OF PARTS TO GET BACK,BEFORE WE START TO REASSEMBLE.. WITCH IS COOL THAT WAY ME AND THE BOYS GET A LITTLE BREAK
> HERE ARE SOME PICS OF THE FRAME............PAULY
> 
> ...


damn that frame looks nice man....hell thats what i need to do to my frame.... :biggrin: 


im already jealous........     
Chago is gonna be one happy homie


----------



## Cali Way (Jan 23, 2005)

how much the powdercoatin run ya


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

Damn !!!!!!!! Are you guys serious about these being the wrong arms????

Thats a bummer ............... BeachCruizer - get ahold of me if you can !!!!!!! My number is in my signature & we can figure out something for the arms ........ BOB_T


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

If i'm not wrong miguel one of the guys welding up the quarters where chago cut to much when he tryed to chop it payed for the power coating..i know its expencive but homie has a hook up..they dropped the frame off 11pm thurday and picked it up 7am saterday...wow..thats fast!!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cali Way_@Apr 24 2005, 04:53 AM
> *how much the powdercoatin run ya
> [snapback]3043991[/snapback]​*


FREEBE,FREEBE,ZILICH,ZERO, NADA!!!!!! THE POWDERCOATER DID THE JOB FOR FREE,AFTER WE TOLD THEM WHAT IS WAS FOR. THEY ALSO DID THE A-ARMS...
FREEBE COST $500.00 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK DAVE & JOHN @ RELIANCE POWDER COATING SYSTEMS
IN SAN LEANDRO FOR THE GIFT OF THE POWDER COATING :worship: :worship:.........PAULY


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

thats fucken koo!!! right on pauly....."are you pedro's cousins with all the sweet hook-ups"


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 24 2005, 02:26 PM
> *thats fucken koo!!! right on pauly....."are you pedro's cousins with all the sweet hook-ups"
> [snapback]3045114[/snapback]​*



OF COURSE!! "IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" LOL


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:uh: :uh: :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

LOOKJIN GOOD GUYS


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

I posted in one of the other threads that we (UCE CC) would supply the batteries for the set up...at the pace of the build up crew, JR and Pauly, I need to know if you guys need the batteries before next saturday...?
Robert


----------



## sikma (Oct 22, 2004)

its wicked to see what you are all doing fo this kid..
keep the pics rollin in
nyc1 :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

whats up Rob, saturday will be fine, see you there!  



> _Originally posted by uso4vida_@Apr 24 2005, 09:31 PM
> *I posted in one of the other threads that we (UCE CC) would supply the batteries for the set up...at the pace of the build up crew, JR and Pauly, I need to know if you guys need the batteries before next saturday...?
> Robert
> [snapback]3046565[/snapback]​*


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Great work everyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

TTT FOR SOME WEEKEND PROGRESS PICS


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Whats happenen homies :biggrin: I just got home from my 3 day trip that turned to a one week adventure. Looks like you guys been getting stuff done big time! Way to go... What else can I help with? What parts do we still need? Bob those lowers are the definitly the wrong ones. 

EVERYONE DONATE $5 MORE DOLLARS SO WE CAN GET IT DONE!!!


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2005)

I would like to Thank each and everyone that has made a donation to Chago's Dream. I have never seen such support and love from complete strangers to another fellow human being. I feel as if I know you all by the posts that I read. I have cried, jumped with joy, and at times just awestruck by all that you have done. I hope to meet some of you in the near future or even see your pictures in the magazine. I see some of you in the pics that are posted but don't have names. I see Pauly alot. He seems like a great guy. I would like to say that MrImpala2000510 has been my eyes, ears, and decision maker while I am in Vegas. Somehow we kind of think alike. We tell each other our thoughts and we both agree on them. Please listen to him when he makes suggestions for it is me that sometimes pass them to him first. If any questions arise let him know and he will tell me. But anyone of you can call me or e-mail anytime you want. Thanks for building the car the way Chago wanted it. 
Today I became the owner of Chago's car. Owner in name only, but the car is Chago's. I will be responsible for it and also if it should be requested I will enter it in shows if someone will show me how and it will be in his memory. The car will belong to his brother when he becomes 18, and from there he will take the responsibility to show it off for his brother.
Again, it would be a pleasure to meet anyone of you. You all sound like great guys. My husband Carmelo (Chago's cousin) sends his thanks too. Irene


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

I SPEAK ON BEHALF OF ALL PROPHECY CAR CLUB MEMBERS ITS A GREAT HONOR AND PRIVILEGE FOR US TO BE ABLE TO HELP OUT A BROTHER 
WHO LOVES LOWRIDING LIKE WE DO ....



AND ALSO I WOULD LIKE TO COMMEND ALL THE RIDERS IN CALIFORNIA WHO ARE MAKING THIS DREAM COME TRUE FOR THIS YOUNG MAN ... 
I TAKE MY HAT OFF TO ALL OF YOU YOU WILL BE REWARDED HIGHLY FROM THE BIG RIDER IN THE SKY


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2005)

I would like to say again thanks to every person that has put time and effort on this dream. You all know who you are because I don't. I will try my best to give your clubs some kind of recognition. God will show me how. 
As of today I am the legal owner of Chago's car. In name only. When Chago's little brother turns 18, I will give him the car per Chago's request. Thanks for building the car according to his dream. Also, I would like thank MrImpala2000510 for being my eyes, ears, and brain
while I am in Vegas. If you all have any questions regarding the car tell him and he will call me. I have my complete trust in him. We pretty well think alike. I would love to meet you in person in the near future. Irene


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

WEEKEND WORK PICS!! WHEN CHAGO CUT THE TOP,HE CUT IT TO LOW . SO MIGUEL CUT ANOTHER ROOF AND FIT IT IN TO PLACE, IN ONLY TWO DAYS!!!!!!!!
MORE PICS OF THE BUILD TOMORROW..........PAULY  

[attachmentid=156219]
[attachmentid=156221]
[attachmentid=156222]
[attachmentid=156223]
[attachmentid=156224]
[attachmentid=156226]
[attachmentid=156220]

OOPS PUT PICS IN REVERSE ORDER.... :uh:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

Irene..its coming out perfect...the whole crew at the shop are doing a fine job!it will be done in no time!


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking good on the progress.....eddie/pauly an the rest of the build up team


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

I got an OG Rider dvd vol 2 that I will donate. Whoever wants it donate to the paypal for him and send me the reciept. Send me your address with the e-mail.

paypal to send to is: [email protected]

e-mail to send the reciept to is [email protected]


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## Master_Shake (Sep 25, 2004)

awesome homies wish I could help out a great cause


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

MORE PICS!!!!! MONDAY & TUESDAY NIGHTS, FRAME REASSEMBLY & BODY WORK STARTED :biggrin: :biggrin: ...........PAULY

[attachmentid=156968]
[attachmentid=156966]
ttachmentid=156955]
[attachmentid=156957]
[attachmentid=156958]
[attachmentid=156959]
[attachmentid=156961]
[attachmentid=156956]


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: how long before it gets some clothes on it pauly


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL LOKOTE_@Apr 27 2005, 12:47 AM
> *:thumbsup:  how long before it gets  some clothes on it pauly
> [snapback]3058067[/snapback]​*



WE'RE LOOKING AT SATURDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!! :0 :0 :0


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

KOOL 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK HOMIES


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

mucho respect.............


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

great work :thumbsup:


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

You guys are awesome, Chago is one lucky fuck!
Keep up the good work!


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

cars looking great


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

what up pauly this is big joe from parliament cc . sorry we didnt hear of this a bit earlyer pero we got a meetin this thurs any i already talked to some of my boys and were gonna try and drop u guys some bones $ b4 the weeks over .(can let you homies down like that) if u can give me a call asap ed gots my # or tom or ben and let me know what time u guys get outta the shop might stop by after the meetin thurs....................much respect to every 1 that has had a part in this project in any way 2 make this happen especially 2 all the northern cali car clubs building it much luv ..............and 2 the lil homie chago keep ur head up ....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

good pics pauly....Once a again......migual....the one that choped the body panel.and hooked up with the free!!! powdercoating.....came though one more time!! interior is getting done now!!! homies doing a lot for this build! everyone is...its coming out great!


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

>>>> website update >>>>>
http://www.chagosdream.com/


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Great work you all!!!!!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Is it just me or does anyone else get goose bumps and shed a tear everytime they come into this topic. Guess I just got alot of Love for all you guys.... Keep up the excellent work. You are ALL ANGELS believe that!!!!


----------



## concrete (Mar 11, 2002)

The OG Rider dvd is posted in classifieds. 


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=174332


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)




----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hydrogirl_@Apr 27 2005, 07:50 AM
> *Is it just me or does anyone else get goose bumps and shed a tear everytime they come into this topic. Guess I just got alot of Love for all you guys.... Keep up the excellent work. You are ALL ANGELS believe that!!!!
> [snapback]3058934[/snapback]​*





it never fails to strike me how well the community comes together when it's needed


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

You guys should build rides for a living. Never seen somthing coming together so fast :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

some more build up pictures..from yesterday and today in order unlike someother wana be paparazzi's at the shop


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

the frame...
powder coated black...nice!!
[attachmentid=157635]

freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeebeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
from the good friends of Enchanted Creations CC
[attachmentid=157637]

ricky part owner of the shop ..the man building the motor is spraying some high heat paint on the manifolds.
[attachmentid=157642]


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

FRAME LOOKING GOOD EDDIE


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

you guys are doing a good job!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

Lalo from Custom Mikes AutoBody(owner) sprayed the belly with some hippo bed liner to give it that new look..
[attachmentid=157646]


some upper a arms that harry the other owner of the shop made...nice and there power coated black!!
[attachmentid=157649]


theres the man...harry ..working like always
[attachmentid=157654]


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

heres wally getting ready for a days of work to get chagos dream car built!![attachmentid=157662]


miguel chilling for once...about time mans,busting his ass on this car
[attachmentid=157665]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

thats a way to paint vino..sitting down  
[attachmentid=157672]

once again miguel working the other quarter..
[attachmentid=157675]

some more folks helping out!
[attachmentid=157687]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

shan(i think thats how you spell it) busting out the body work!
[attachmentid=157692]

check out the gas tank now!! looking good!
[attachmentid=157693]

pauly getting his paws on stuff... :nono: :nono: :nono: 
[attachmentid=157694]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

shan(i think thats how you spell it) busting out the body work!
[attachmentid=157705]
check out the gas tank now!! looking good!
[attachmentid=157706]
pauly getting his paws on stuff... 
[attachmentid=157708]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

another ricky painting
[attachmentid=157710]
motor is ready to get put in..
[attachmentid=157712]
motor is in!!!right on ricky!!
[attachmentid=157713]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

its looking good.. huh... irene.. :wave: :wave:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

before.
[attachmentid=157715]

after..ricky did a nice job..new manifolds,gaskets..lots of parts
[attachmentid=157717]



there was a major free beeeeeeeeeeeeeee delivered today by tom..i'll let pauly post it!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2005)

Yes, yes,yes, Jumping with happiness and also am very proud of all of you. Thank you for putting names to the bodies, at least now I have an idea who the persons are. Keep up the great work!!! Like my mom used to say " Que suave vatos" her favorite saying..!

Muchos thanks --Irene


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

looks like it starting to come together :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

EVERYONE IS IN THE BUILD !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:  

[attachmentid=157764]
[attachmentid=157762]
[attachmentid=157761]
[attachmentid=157765]
[attachmentid=157763]


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

FREEBE,FREEBE,ZILCH,ZERO,NADA!!!!!!!!!
REDS HYDRAULICS SHOWING LOVE!! DONATING A COMPLETE 2 PUMP CHROME SET UP & SOME GEAR FOR CHAGO!!  THANKS FOR THE HOOKUP FROM BEN AKA"THE MODHOPPER"  

[attachmentid=157766]
[attachmentid=157768]
[attachmentid=157767]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:0


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

BODY WORK ON THE QUARTERS!!!!!!!! :0 

[attachmentid=157780]
[attachmentid=157781]


----------



## MOBSTA (Apr 26, 2003)

wow


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

CAN'T FORGET THE MOTOR INSTALL!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=157787]
[attachmentid=157785]
[attachmentid=157784]
[attachmentid=157782]
[attachmentid=157786]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

well fella's i am getting on the plane in about 2 hours to fly into sacramento from philly,eddie i talked to you last night & i will be coming by the shop friday to give a hand in all this & at the banquet on saturday i will be collecting scrilla from all the homies to help with the progress,cant wait to see the car, it will be cool to say people all the way from the east coast turned out to help with this car, but it is for 1 common goal.............. to help out our brother!!!! much love,see you all soon

Steve

Supreme C.C


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Looking good homies! :thumbsup: Im glad I had a part in this build!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

pauly you in every picture?? even in the back ground painting the manifold..lol.. you can see the camras picked up all that dust in the air!


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Eddie,

Did you get my messages? I need your home addy again, I cant find it. Dan has another $180 for the build in the paypal account, but we need the address again!

~Bret


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

that is cool right there...........little mija getting involved as well............much props


> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 27 2005, 11:19 PM
> *EVERYONE IS IN THE BUILD !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LugosCustoms (Dec 4, 2003)

NICE JOB GUYS KEEP UP THE HARD WORK, let us know if you need anything guys all the way from the EAST COAST HOMIES!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

FRAME ON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: 

[attachmentid=158709]
[attachmentid=158711]
[attachmentid=158712]
[attachmentid=158713]
[attachmentid=158714]
[attachmentid=158710]


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

MORE BODY WORK !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :0 :0 

[attachmentid=158715]
[attachmentid=158717]
[attachmentid=158718]
[attachmentid=158716]


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=174760&hl=


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

MORE MONEY,MORE MONEY,MORE MONEY!!!!!!!!!! BIG JOE & MIKEY FROM PARLIAMENT CC SAN JOSE DROPPED BY TONITE AND DONATED $400.00 CASH!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: PERFECT TIMING CAUSE WE NEED TO BUY CLEAR FOR THE PAINT JOB AND OTHER LITTLE ODDS & ENDS.........THANKS PAULY


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64KyBelair_@Apr 29 2005, 12:50 AM
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=174760&hl=
> [snapback]3070487[/snapback]​*



COOL BRO!!!!!!!!!!  WE NEED MORE PEEPS LIKE YOU.......PAULY


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 29 2005, 04:00 AM
> *COOL BRO!!!!!!!!!!   WE NEED MORE PEEPS LIKE YOU.......PAULY
> [snapback]3070518[/snapback]​*


thank you im jus tryin do what i can you know...i got a real sad spot in my heart for this kid :tears:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64KyBelair_@Apr 29 2005, 01:03 AM
> *thank you im jus tryin do what i can you know...i got a real sad spot in my heart for this kid :tears:
> [snapback]3070522[/snapback]​*



"SO DO I BRO, SO DO I".............PAULY


----------



## big sleeps (Jun 20, 2004)

just a lil something to help u guys out we had a meeting and i brought it up and the boyz started to drop bones down just showing luv from the parliament fam.....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

thanks a lot joe..that money came at a perfect time..we need to get clean and maybe have to buy the candy organic green...but your club came though at a good time!!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

clear****


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

you guys are awesome!!!


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

If everybody that is on LAY IT LOW at this very moment donated just 5.00 each it would be 550.00 dollars... Man thats a shame that half these people haven't even responded to this topic. How can they live with there selfs.. HERE'S my 5.00 plus 100.00. Much Love to Chago and you guys 

THE JENDA'S


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

HEY, I AM FORMERLY, 63BEACHCRUIZER, WELL HERE IS WHA TI DID FOR CHAGO..... :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...AMESE%3AIT&rd=1


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

in the process of moving, but when i get back down to my destination, i'll put that 19 feet of 1/0 wire in the mail..... sorry i'm such a slack ass but i'm moving singlehandedly and its a bitch.... 

should be on a UPS truck by tues.....


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Apr 29 2005, 11:34 AM
> *HEY, I AM FORMERLY, 63BEACHCRUIZER, WELL HERE IS WHA TI DID FOR CHAGO..... :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewI...AMESE%3AIT&rd=1
> [snapback]3072085[/snapback]​*


BID BID BID......... :biggrin:


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Apr 29 2005, 09:40 AM
> *BID BID BID......... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3072115[/snapback]​*


DID DID DID ..... :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@Apr 29 2005, 11:51 AM
> *DID DID DID  ..... :biggrin:
> [snapback]3072180[/snapback]​*


COOL COOL COOL


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

HEY PEOPLE CHECK THIS OUT!! GO TO "REDSHYDROS.COM" AND CLICK ON THE MAIN PAGE. IT'S A LINK TO CHAGO'SDREAM.COM :worship: :worship: :thumbsup: ..BIG UPS TO MY REDS FAMILY FOR COMING THROUGH BIG TIME........PAULY


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@Apr 29 2005, 09:54 AM
> *COOL COOL COOL
> [snapback]3072195[/snapback]​*


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 29 2005, 09:55 AM
> *HEY PEOPLE CHECK THIS OUT!!  GO TO "REDSHYDROS.COM" AND CLICK ON THE MAIN PAGE. IT'S A LINK TO CHAGO'SDREAM.COM :worship:  :worship:  :thumbsup: ..BIG UPS TO MY REDS FAMILY FOR COMING THROUGH BIG TIME........PAULY
> [snapback]3072202[/snapback]​*


THANKS VERY COOL....IM TRYIN TO PUSH THE SITE TO A HIGHER LEVAL.....,,,IVE GOT OVER 700.00 FOR YOU VATOS...IM GOING TO WAIT TILL MONDAY SOULD HIT 1000.00PLUS THIS SOULD HELP WITH THE CAR..


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64KyBelair_@Apr 28 2005, 11:50 PM
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=174760&hl=
> [snapback]3070487[/snapback]​*


another one...

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=174864


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

dam shit is looking good there to bad im not back yet i was there with jr and eddy like a week ago but im all the way in mex right now looking at this keep in up on the build up see you guyes when i get back :thumbsup:


----------



## dwnlow4lif (Mar 27, 2002)

lookin good everyone...looks like it will be done before we know it... keep up the great work


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

money oder for $15 dollars will be sent out tomorrow morning


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

You guys are doing awesome!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

its like deja vu over here..looks like my 82 coupe lack project down to the t!


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

what address do i send the money order to? dan said i should send it to eastbay60


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by crazycaddy85_@Apr 29 2005, 09:22 PM
> *what address do i send the money order to? dan said i should send it to eastbay60
> [snapback]3075064[/snapback]​*


ttt 
i need to know so i can get the money order sent out in the morning.
its only $15 but at least its something


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

contact mrimpala2000510



> _Originally posted by crazycaddy85_@Apr 29 2005, 11:28 PM
> *ttt
> i need to know so i can get the money order sent out in the morning.
> its only $15 but at least its something
> [snapback]3075586[/snapback]​*


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:scrutinize: :scrutinize: I SEE PAULY! :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

TODAY

FRAME BACK ON
[attachmentid=159333]

[attachmentid=159334]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

[attachmentid=159337]
[attachmentid=159338]
[attachmentid=159339]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

BEFORE
[attachmentid=159340]

AFTER
[attachmentid=159341]


BABYS GOING TO GET PAINTED IN 4 HOURS...THATS ALL THE PICS FOR NOW I'M BEAT! I'LL POST MORE LATER


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Trokita c.c. from salinas said they'll do exhaust front to back. The President has a mufflershop


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

RIGHT ON I'M OUT TO BED I HAVEN'T SLEPT SINCE LAST NIGHT 24 HOURS UP....SOUNDS GOOD BRO TELL THEM TO EXPECT THE CAR LATE THIS WEEK


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I JUST GOT HOME WHAT IS IT 5:41 AM, THE CAR SITS IN PRIMER AND READY TO GO VISIT LALO @ CUSTOM MIKES FOR THE PAINT JOB LATER ON TODAY :cheesy: ALSO WE WENT TO GO VISIT CHAGO TODAY AND HE LOOKS IN GOOD SPIRITS :0 HE ENJOYED MEETING ALL THE PEOPLE THAT'S BUILDING HIS CAR AND HE COULD NOT STOP THANKING US, WE TOLD HIM NOT TO THANK US BUT WE WANTED TO THANK HIM FOR PULLING MY BOYS AND I TOGETHER AND LETTING US KNOW WHAT WE COULD DO IF WE REALLY WANTED TO!!! :thumbsup: TONITE I GOT A LITTLE EMOTIONAL AND SHED SOME TEARS WHEN I SAW THE CAR 85% COMPLETE AND GETTING READY TO BE PRIMERED, I
WAS SO PROUD OF MY PARTNERS BUSTING ASS TO BEAT OUR GOAL,(FOR CHAGO TO SEE HIS CAR....) AND IF THE MAN UPSTAIRS ALLOWS US AND GIVES
US TIME, ALL THIS HARD WORK WILL BE WELL WORTH IT............PAULY


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 30 2005, 05:58 AM
> *I JUST GOT HOME WHAT IS IT 5:41 AM, THE CAR SITS IN PRIMER AND READY TO GO VISIT LALO @ CUSTOM MIKES FOR THE PAINT JOB LATER ON TODAY :cheesy:  ALSO WE WENT TO GO VISIT CHAGO TODAY AND HE LOOKS IN GOOD SPIRITS :0  HE ENJOYED MEETING ALL THE PEOPLE THAT'S BUILDING HIS CAR AND HE COULD NOT STOP THANKING US, WE TOLD HIM NOT TO THANK US BUT WE WANTED TO THANK HIM FOR PULLING MY BOYS AND I TOGETHER AND LETTING US KNOW WHAT WE COULD DO IF WE REALLY WANTED TO!!!  :thumbsup:  TONITE I GOT A LITTLE EMOTIONAL AND SHED SOME TEARS WHEN I SAW THE CAR 85% COMPLETE AND GETTING READY TO BE PRIMERED, I
> WAS SO PROUD OF MY PARTNERS BUSTING ASS TO BEAT ARE GOAL,(FOR CHAGO TO SEE HIS CAR....) AND IF THE MAN UPSTAIRS ALLOWS US AND GIVES
> US TIME, ALL THIS HARD WORK WILL BE WELL WORTH IT............PAULY
> [snapback]3076048[/snapback]​*


Whats the address?


----------



## dough916 (Apr 10, 2003)

keep up the good work :thumbsup:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

man that car is gonna be nice, you guys are doing it big man good job!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@Apr 29 2005, 01:53 PM
> *THANKS VERY COOL....IM TRYIN TO PUSH THE SITE TO A HIGHER LEVAL.....,,,IVE GOT OVER 700.00 FOR YOU VATOS...IM GOING TO WAIT TILL MONDAY SOULD HIT  1000.00PLUS THIS SOULD HELP WITH THE CAR..
> [snapback]3072452[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

BEFORE
[attachmentid=159435]

AFTER
[attachmentid=159433]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

CAN'T SAY LIL DUSTY CAUSE ITS MORE THEN THAT!


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

looks AMAZING. UNBELIEVABLE job...

what's the schedule for the next few days (what's getting done to the car)

I'll update the website with the dozens of pics that have been posted the last day or so

~Lorenzo


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

these are the last pictures i can really post....chago gets to be the 1st to see he's ride painted...sorry guys...you all understanddddddddddddddd....


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Damn you guys are some stone cold iron pimps. You beat that bitch into shape in no time :biggrin:


----------



## RockBottom78 (Feb 23, 2005)

this is the kinda thing that makes me proud to be affiliated with lowriders :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

yup brett...the crew working on the car are some amazing people..you got to give these people much love...


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

BEFORE
[attachmentid=159568]

MID WAY
[attachmentid=159569]

BEFORE PAINT
[attachmentid=159570]

ALL DONE IN 2 WEEKS


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

MIGUEL FIXED THE REAR

BEFORE
[attachmentid=159576]
[attachmentid=159577]
[attachmentid=159578]
[attachmentid=159579]
[attachmentid=159581]
[attachmentid=159582]


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

HAFE OWNER OF THE SHOP THE MAN HIMSELF (BACK YARD BOUNCE) HARRY
PRIMERING THE CAR
[attachmentid=159585]
[attachmentid=159584]

THATS A WAY TO USE A BIG RIG DRUM
[attachmentid=159586]


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

WHILE HE WAS PRIMERING AT 4AM THIS IS WHAT THE REST OF THE :scrutinize: :scrutinize: CREW WAS DOING
[attachmentid=159591]


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

THEN IT WAS MIGUELS TURN
[attachmentid=159598]

[attachmentid=159597]

[attachmentid=159599]
YOU CAN SEE OVERSPRAY IN THE AIR


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

THIS IS THE MAN WHO REALLY DID ALL THE WORK
[attachmentid=159614]


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

TAKE SOME TIME A PRAY FOR MY HOMIE CHAGO..THANK YOU

EDDIE


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

HAD TO GET A NEW SCREEN NAME CAUSE I RAN OUT OF SPACE TO POST PICTURES...ALL MY PICS ARE CHAGO DREAM PICS SO YOU CAN HIT ME UP ON EATHER SCREEN NAMES


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Whens the hydraulic install happening? You guys have anything drawn up custom wise for the rack? Im hella interested to see how it turns out


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

great work... is it a perma vert or a hardtop vert


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Very good job guys. :thumbsup:


----------



## MODHOPPER (Nov 3, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 28 2005, 12:30 AM
> *FREEBE,FREEBE,ZILCH,ZERO,NADA!!!!!!!!!
> REDS HYDRAULICS SHOWING LOVE!! DONATING A COMPLETE 2 PUMP CHROME SET UP & SOME GEAR FOR CHAGO!!   THANKS FOR THE HOOKUP FROM BEN AKA"THE MODHOPPER"
> 
> ...



Whats up Pauly ? Thanks for the props but I cant take all the credit Mike V from O.C. HOP SHOP passed the wire to Spouce owner of REDS. uffin:


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

right on ben..good looking out tho...I LOVE THE CHROOOOMMEEEEEEEE


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

===> WEBSITE UPDATED ===>

(the 'pictures' section is updated and now has a sub-section: "before/after"... this will only be completed when the car's done, so we have some REAL pictures to compare to. in addition, the 'progress' is up to date)


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

i'm going to leave the before-after section out. i thought about it, and it would be best to have that when the car's completely done, rather than only most of the way through.

PLEASE be sure to take as many pics as possible of the last touches as the car gets finished (painted, interior work, etc.), and ALSO i won't be able to make it out to california... we're moving offices at work, and i've been working my ass off monday through saturday, and it's going to keep on like this. wish i could make it, but unfortunately i can't... so please also take pics of when you present it to chago... LOTS of pictures. in fact if someone could video-tape it too, that would be even better, so we could all watch the reaction on his face, and get a good feel for the event. i could put the video clip on the website.


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

also don't know if i've said this before, but you make me proud to be a part of this community, all of you. you have no idea how awesome what you're doing is... 

brings tears to the eyes to see how everyone can come together for the common good on such a big scale. we're making someone's life-dream come true, and that's a hell of a great thing to be able to say.


----------



## NativePrideS.A.B.C (May 1, 2005)

clean interior


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MODHOPPER_@Apr 30 2005, 11:00 PM
> *Whats up Pauly ? Thanks for the props but I cant take all the credit Mike V from O.C.  HOP SHOP passed the wire to Spouce owner of REDS.  uffin:
> [snapback]3079265[/snapback]​*


YEAH THAT'S WHAT I MEAN WHEN I SAY THANKS TO MY REDS FAMILY, BEN,MIKEY,INDIO,EFRIN,TOMMY & SPOUCE!!!!!!!!!!! :worship: :worshipAULY


----------



## IMP65 (Nov 6, 2003)

lookin real good! :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

HERE'S A FEW PICS WHEN WENT TO VISIT CHAGO YESTERDAY...PAULY  

[attachmentid=159899]
[attachmentid=159901]
[attachmentid=159902]
[attachmentid=159903]
attachmentid=159900]


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

Nice pics Pauly


----------



## nwa_fo_lyfe (Jan 29, 2005)

looks great!


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crazycaddy85_@Apr 29 2005, 07:22 PM
> *what address do i send the money order to? dan said i should send it to eastbay60
> [snapback]3075064[/snapback]​*




Here's the addy to send the donations to:

EDDIE REYES
6551 BAINE AVE
NEWARK,CA 94560


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

Looking good you all, and Chago looks thrilled to have you all there to visit him. Looks like he's got his room done up pretty good with all the pic's and banners etc.. Nice job guys, we love you all lots....


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

You guys are real angels... man what you are doing for this young man brings a tear to my eye... Keep up the great work, wish I was on your coast to give a helping hand...
Chago homie keep your head up bro, and know these guys are working their asses off to get this done for you homie... I am praying for you bro...


----------



## RockBottom78 (Feb 23, 2005)

i wasn't to sure where i should post this, so i'll just post it here. Has anyone contacted local news to do a story on this. I was just watching the news here in cincy and see a story about a bunch of bikers helping out a 1 year old with some kind of rare dissese and it got me thinkin. Maybe we can try and get different news companys around the country to do a story on what u guys are doin for Chago. I think it would help out the Lowrider community if we showed everyone that we are not all gang members, or whatever else people label us with, but that it is a family, and a lifestyle. I know that SOME of u might not think much of me posin this b/c SOME consider me a "newbie", but i have been around for almost 10 years , and like most people to me it's not all about the cars, but mostly about family, and friends and helping others out just like u guys are doin for Chago. I wish i could do more to help out, but instead hopefulyy, we can do this with the news companies. Anyways just a thought, let me know what u guys think.


----------



## RockBottom78 (Feb 23, 2005)

Sorry post was so long but i just wish i could do more for him, and maybe i can buy help starting this


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

EDDIE/IRENE 
IM FIXING TO WALK OUT THE DOOR TO SEND A PACKAGE FOR EDDIE TO GIVE TO CHAGO ON BEHALF OF MY MEMBERS ...


EDDIE LEAVE ME A PM OR LEAVE A MSG AT THE # YOU HAVE FOR US SO WE KNOW YOU RECEIVED IT


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

i seen chagos car painted and...WOW....its beautiful!!!!


----------



## Instigator (Dec 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 30 2005, 10:18 PM
> *YEAH THAT'S WHAT I MEAN WHEN I SAY THANKS TO MY REDS FAMILY, BEN,MIKEY,INDIO,EFRIN,TOMMY & SPOUCE!!!!!!!!!!! :worship:  :worshipAULY
> [snapback]3079310[/snapback]​*


thats how a real family does it  .keep up the good work :biggrin:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHAGOSDREAM.COM_@May 2 2005, 03:26 PM
> *i seen chagos car painted and...WOW....its beautiful!!!!
> [snapback]3085038[/snapback]​*


man you cant come on here teasing us like that :angry: we wanna see too :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 85_regal_ryda_@May 2 2005, 02:55 PM
> *man you cant come on here teasing us like that  :angry:  we wanna see too :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3085453[/snapback]​*


SORRY BRO, BUT WE DECIDED NOT POST PICS OF THE PAINTED OR FINISHED CAR, NOT UNTIL CHAGO SEEN IT FIRST. IT WOULD NOT BE FAIR TO HIM IF OTHERS SAW HIS SUPRISE FIRST....PAULY  

P.S. PLEASE BE PATIENT EVERYONE IN DUE TIME I'LL POST PICS!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)




----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

rims are on there way pauly..there getting made ..


----------



## jenns64chevy (Mar 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RockBottom78_@May 1 2005, 07:35 PM
> *i wasn't to sure where i should post this, so i'll just post it here. Has anyone contacted local news to do a story on this. I was just watching the news here in cincy and see a story about a bunch of bikers helping out a 1 year old with some kind of rare dissese and it got me thinkin. Maybe we can try and get different news companys around the country to do a story on what u guys are doin for Chago. I think it would help out the Lowrider community if we  showed everyone that we are not all gang members, or whatever else people label us with, but that it is a family, and a lifestyle. I know that SOME of u might not think much of me posin this b/c SOME consider me a "newbie", but i have been around for almost 10 years , and like most people to me it's not all about the cars, but mostly about family, and friends and helping others out just like u guys are doin for Chago. I wish i could do more to help out, but instead hopefulyy, we can do this with the news companies. Anyways just a thought, let me know what u guys think.
> [snapback]3082111[/snapback]​*



Hey local guys, I have a contact at Evening Magazine, lemme know if you want the info  (PM me)


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jenns64chevy_@May 2 2005, 06:12 PM
> *Hey local guys, I have a contact at Evening Magazine, lemme know if you want the info  (PM me)
> [snapback]3085726[/snapback]​*



that would be great it you can make the connection..


----------



## Nasty (Aug 4, 2004)

have you guys picked a color yet???


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHAGOSDREAM.COM_@May 2 2005, 01:26 PM
> *i seen chagos car painted and...WOW....its beautiful!!!!
> [snapback]3085038[/snapback]​*



IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOBODY WAS SUPPOSE TO KNOW REMEMBER!!!!
I GUESS IT'S TO HARD FOR SOME PEOPLE TO KEEP SECRETS......... :angry: :angry:


----------



## EAZY_510 (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 2 2005, 05:36 PM
> *IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOBODY WAS SUPPOSE TO KNOW REMEMBER!!!!
> I GUESS IT'S TO HARD FOR SOME PEOPLE TO KEEP SECERTS......... :angry:  :angry:
> [snapback]3085880[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

uhmmmm so when are you planning on presenting him the car? what's still left to be done?


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 2 2005, 04:36 PM
> *IDIOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NOBODY WAS SUPPOSE TO KNOW REMEMBER!!!!
> I GUESS IT'S TO HARD FOR SOME PEOPLE TO KEEP SECERTS......... :angry:  :angry:
> [snapback]3085880[/snapback]​*



GOSH!!!!!!!!!everyone knows its going to get painted....IDIOT!


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Post more pics!


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHAGOSDREAM.COM_@May 2 2005, 08:12 PM
> *GOSH!!!!!!!!!everyone knows its going to get painted....IDIOT!
> 
> 
> [snapback]3086656[/snapback]​*


 :roflmao:


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i seen it,looks nice! :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2005)

Hello everyone, this is Irene. I was in SF on Saturday- went to visit Chago. He didn't look too good on that day. I do understand he was in pretty good spirits on Friday. But he was in alot of pain on Saturday. He hardly spoke-he slept alot- He was throwing up alot and they kept giving him strong medication to ease the pain constantly. He felt warm on Saturday but by Saturday night he started feeling very cool and his legs starting twitching alot. Sunday a.m. was no better than Saturday. When I said my goodbyes to him, he could hardly speak. I don't know how he was today because I haven't called due to me sleeping all day. But I think this young man is holding on to see his car, once he sees it I think he will be going home with God. Sorry to have missed seeing anyone of you. But I did see pictures that Chago's mom had and I brought one home with me. I did speak with Joe (prophecy ) over the phone and he spoke with Chago --Irene


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

T
T
T 4 MY CARNALITO CHAGO


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

so when is the unveiling, we should have as many lows as possible in the backround


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

WISH I COULD BE THERE FOR THE UNVEILING BUT NOT ABLE TOO


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

the uce familys is donating the batterys for chago dream car and half of the proceed from the picnic and pauly i'm sorry about not comming today we couldn't get the battery till tuesday uce so it all good onelove


kita s lealao
founder


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

CHECK THIS OUT PEOPLE, JAVIE LEON OF SECRETSIDEWALKTATTOOS IN HAYWARD IS DONATING 20%OF WHAT HE MAKES ON EACH TATTOO, ALL THE MONEY WILL GO TO CHAGO'S FAMILY.. SO GO IN AND ASK FOR JAVIE LEON AND MENTION "CHAGO'SDREAM"..CONTACT JAVIE @ SECRETSIDEWALK (510)583-1831 OR GO TO WWW.SECRETSIDEWALK.COM

THANKS JAVIE FOR YOUR SUPPORT.............PAULY :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 2 2005, 10:20 PM
> *the uce familys is donating the batterys for chago dream car and half of the proceed from the picnic and pauly i'm sorry about not comming today we couldn't get the battery till tuesday uce so it all good onelove
> kita s lealao
> founder
> [snapback]3087147[/snapback]​*



THANKS KITA, IT WAS COOL KICKING IT WITH THE BIG UCE FAMILY ON SATURDAY. THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT...........PAULY :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Whats up Pauly!?
Let me know when Chago will be getting his car presented to him,I would like to be there as well.


----------



## lowriderlife (Sep 19, 2002)

keep it at the top for the homies..............


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2005)

Hello everyone, just spoke with Chago, this guy is really strong. He sounds good and said he is feeling better. He promised to eat and drink all he can so he can stay strong. I am very proud of him. I told him I wanted him to wave at me when he is in the car. He said that maybe his car will be ready by Sunday. Hope he feels good on that day. He says he has his bad days and good days. Hope he stays around longer, who knows maybe his car will be the best medicine for him and recovers. Hope so. He has alot of friends to live for. The best to all of you!!!!!
irene


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 2 2005, 05:52 PM
> *SORRY BRO, BUT WE DECIDED NOT POST PICS OF THE PAINTED OR FINISHED CAR, NOT UNTIL CHAGO SEEN IT FIRST. IT  WOULD NOT BE FAIR TO HIM IF OTHERS SAW HIS SUPRISE FIRST....PAULY
> 
> P.S. PLEASE BE PATIENT EVERYONE IN DUE TIME I'LL POST PICS!!!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3085656[/snapback]​*


oh i know man, im just fucking around, thats fair that he gets to see it first


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 3 2005, 08:57 AM
> *Hello everyone, just spoke with Chago, this guy is really strong. He sounds good and said he is feeling better. He promised to eat and drink all he can so he can stay strong. I am very proud of him. I told him I wanted him to wave at me when he is in the car. He said that maybe his car will be ready by Sunday. Hope he feels good on that day. He says he has his bad days and good days. Hope he stays around longer, who knows maybe his car will be the best medicine for him and recovers. Hope so. He has alot of friends to live for. The best to all of you!!!!!
> irene
> [snapback]3088787[/snapback]​*


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

I pray this lil man has a full recovery and lives a long healthy life. and like [email protected] said...this car could be the "miracle drug" that brings this boy back home to his family and friends. A happy mind makes a healthy body. I wish i could be there when he sees his ride. You guys make me very proud to be part of the lowriding community.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RoLLo6Fo_@May 3 2005, 05:11 PM
> *I pray this lil man has a full recovery and lives a long healthy life. and like [email protected] said...this car could be the "miracle drug" that brings this boy back home to his family and friends. A happy mind makes a healthy body. I wish i could be there when he sees his ride. You guys make me very proud to be part of the lowriding community.
> [snapback]3090538[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: i agree keep up the good work


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

joe i got your package in the mail today...thank you and i'll pass the stuff to chago


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

bayarea people if you need your interior done hit these guys up..they donated there time and material and set all work aside for chagos car,,

Mario and Jose Velazquez(brothers)

Hank's Trim Shop
2406 Eagle Ave
Alameda, Ca 94501

510-523-7550


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Looks like im coming down for the San Jose Streetlow show where Chagos Dream will be unvailed :biggrin: Looking forwards to meeting all you in person finally


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHAGOSDREAM.COM_@May 3 2005, 07:15 PM
> *joe i got your package in the mail today...thank you and i'll pass the stuff to chago
> [snapback]3090777[/snapback]​*


KOOL  GLAD WE COULD BE OF SOME ASSISTANCE IN WHAT YOU GUYS ARE DOING FOR THIS CARNALITO ...

HOPE YOU DIDNT HAVE ANYTROUBLE CASHING THE MONEY ORDER I FORGOT WHAT I HAD PUT DOWN AS PAYEE EITHER WAY ITS ALL GOING TO GOOD USE AND THATS ALL THAT MATTERS TO MY MEMBERS


----------



## heavensdevil (Jun 26, 2004)

who do I send money too donate to help out chago's build up? I'll send some through Paypal. What is the address I send it too?


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

well everybody, i just got back from california, i was at the SUPREME C.C banquet & i got donations from some of the homies & there are going to be others sending thru pay pal, i seen the car the night before it went to paint & it looked fucking awesome, the work thoes guys did is amazing, i droped bye the shop monday & gave paulie the money,paulie it was a absolute pleasure to meet you & the other guys doing this for the homeboy chago, you have my address & please send me some stickers,news articals & pins please.you have no idea people how much it ment for me to do this for cahgo,it was a mission for me & the rest of the SUPREME family to help a brother out.If i can make it out there to help, anyone can do something to help. take care & god bless to all of you
Steve Supreme C.C

P.S i will see you all at the frisco show!!!!!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider caddy_@May 3 2005, 11:35 PM
> *well everybody, i just got back from california, i was at the SUPREME C.C banquet & i got donations from some of the homies & there are going to be others sending thru pay pal, i seen the car the night before it went to paint & it looked fucking awesome, the work thoes guys did is amazing, i droped bye the shop monday & gave paulie the money,paulie it was a absolute pleasure to meet you & the other guys doing this for the homeboy chago, you have my address & please send me some stickers,news articals & pins please.you have no idea people how much it ment for me to do this for cahgo,it was a mission for me & the rest of the SUPREME family to help a brother out.If i can make it out there to help, anyone can do something to help. take care & god bless to all of you
> Steve Supreme C.C
> 
> ...


GALD TO SEE YOU HELPIN OUT...GOD BLESS


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider caddy_@May 3 2005, 11:35 PM
> *well everybody, i just got back from california, i was at the SUPREME C.C banquet & i got donations from some of the homies & there are going to be others sending thru pay pal, i seen the car the night before it went to paint & it looked fucking awesome, the work thoes guys did is amazing, i droped bye the shop monday & gave paulie the money,paulie it was a absolute pleasure to meet you & the other guys doing this for the homeboy chago, you have my address & please send me some stickers,news articals & pins please.you have no idea people how much it ment for me to do this for cahgo,it was a mission for me & the rest of the SUPREME family to help a brother out.If i can make it out there to help, anyone can do something to help. take care & god bless to all of you
> Steve Supreme C.C
> 
> ...



THANKS AGAIN BRO, IT WAS A PLEASURE TO MEET YOU ALSO. :thumbsup: I THOUGHT IT WAS COOL OF YOU TO TAKE THE TIME OUT OF YOUR TRIP TO COME BY AND MEET US. THE GUYS WERE TRIPPING WHEN I TOLD THEM WHERE YOU WERE FROM..AND ALSO TO COME BY AND DROP SOME CASH ON US FOR CHAGO'S RIDE.... ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU & SUPREME CC........PAULY  

P.S. PLEASE PM ME WITH YOUR E-MAIL, I'LL SEND YOU SOME PICS WHEN THE CARS BEEN GIVEN TO CHAGO ........


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

OK EVERYONE, THE CAR HAS BEEN PAINTED AND CAME OUT CLEAN!!! THANKS TO LALO & HIS TEAM AT CUSTOM MIKE'S IN SAN LEANDRO..PAINTED IN TWO DAYS!!!! :thumbsup: 

ALSO THE INTERIOR IS DONE, WE JUST GOT BACK FROM PICKING IT UP..
THAT SHIT CAME OUT BAD ASS ALSO.. AN OTHER BIG THANKS TO MARIO & JOSE AND THEIR TEAM AT NEW HANK'S TRIM SHOP IN ALAMEDA.. DONE IN ONE DAY!!!!!!! :0 :0 

NOW CHECK THIS OUT PEOPLE, WHEN I TOLD BOTH THESE CREWS I WAS GOING TO MAKE SURE THEY GET THEIR PROPS, THEY BOTH TOLD ME THE SAME THING. THEY WERE DOING IT FROM THEIR HEARTS FOR CHAGO.. AND NOT FOR THE CREDIT .. WHEN THEY TOLD ME THAT I KNEW THEY BELONGED ON MY BUILD TEAM CAUSE WE SAID THE EXACT SAME THING.......... :cheesy: ONCE AGAIN A MILLION THANKS.......... PAULY


----------



## Tilburglowridaz (Mar 21, 2005)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

does anyone have the new room address....?????


----------



## 73 Riviera (Dec 30, 2003)

hey paulie...
i went out and picked a new gold hood ornament...i still have the switch box...although i saw that reds kicked in...do you guys still need it?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2005)

Hello, Pauly
This is Irene and I would like to ask you or anyone out there reading this that if you have time could you send me some stickers or anything that has Chagos name on it so I can have something to remember you all from. I have nothing from you guys. I realize that many of you are very busy but I just realized that I have nothing to remember this great deed that many of you are doing. Even pictures of your clubs would be nice. Please do it when you have time no rush. Here's is my address:

Irene Sandoval
2022 Heritage Ridge Ave. 
N. Las Vegas, Nevada 89031-0675


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 4 2005, 11:05 AM
> *Hello, Pauly
> This is Irene and I would like to ask you or anyone out there reading this that if you have time could you send me some stickers or anything that has Chagos name on it so I can have something to remember you all from. I have nothing from you guys. I realize that many of you are very busy but I just realized that I have nothing to remember this great deed that many of you are doing. Even pictures of your clubs would be nice. Please do it when you have time no rush. Here's is my address:
> 
> ...



Irene, We have started up Chago's Car Club "Sons of Mexico" and are in the process of designing and getting the club plaques made. We can see what it will take to get you and your husband one if you'd like?


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 4 2005, 12:05 PM
> *I have nothing from you guys. I realize that many of you are very busy but I just realized that I have nothing to remember this great deed that many of you are doing.
> [snapback]3094718[/snapback]​*


LOL

you'll have the car itself Irene :0


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

doneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## cdznutz42069 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooo you an't jokeing keith...now send them on this way!


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

DAYUM THOSE WIRES LOOK HELLA KLEAN




SUP EDDIE


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

sup bro...can't wait to get that car finished,,,homies at the shop busting ass right now...


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 4 2005, 08:09 PM
> *doneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
> [snapback]3096790[/snapback]​*



ME LIKES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 4 2005, 12:05 PM
> *Hello, Pauly
> This is Irene and I would like to ask you or anyone out there reading this that if you have time could you send me some stickers or anything that has Chagos name on it so I can have something to remember you all from. I have nothing from you guys. I realize that many of you are very busy but I just realized that I have nothing to remember this great deed that many of you are doing. Even pictures of your clubs would be nice. Please do it when you have time no rush. Here's is my address:
> 
> ...



SURE THING IRENE, I GOT STICKERS & PICS TO SEND YOU. JUST WAIT TILL NEXT WEEK, AFTER THIS WEEKEND I'LL HAVE TIME TO PRINT YOU SOME PICS,EVEN SOME OF WHEN WE GIVE CHAGO HIS CAR :thumbsup: ....PAULY


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

rims are damn nice :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2005)

Thank you Pauly, and guess what?? I forgot about the car being in my name-anyway I spoke to Chago this a.m. and he said he will be going home on Friday. By 10a.m he should be heading home to Salinas. His mom went home to prepare his room because they were sending him a hospital bed. He was very happy-- told him that when he gets his car to wave - this way I'll know he is waving at me. He said he was going to be home for a while-- so please pass the word around or call his hospital number to make sure.
Irene


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 4 2005, 11:24 PM
> *Thank you Pauly, and guess what?? I forgot about the car being in my name-anyway I spoke to Chago this a.m. and he said he will be going home on Friday. By 10a.m he should be heading home to Salinas. His mom went home to prepare his room because they were sending him a hospital bed. He was very happy-- told him that when he gets his car to wave - this way I'll know he is waving at me. He said he was going to be home for a while-- so please pass the word around or call his hospital number to make sure.
> Irene
> [snapback]3097658[/snapback]​*


call me when you get a chance ok...keith


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 4 2005, 11:24 PM
> *Thank you Pauly, and guess what?? I forgot about the car being in my name-anyway I spoke to Chago this a.m. and he said he will be going home on Friday. By 10a.m he should be heading home to Salinas. His mom went home to prepare his room because they were sending him a hospital bed. He was very happy-- told him that when he gets his car to wave - this way I'll know he is waving at me. He said he was going to be home for a while-- so please pass the word around or call his hospital number to make sure.
> Irene
> [snapback]3097658[/snapback]​*


THATS THE BEST NEWS IVE HEARD ALL WEEK IRENE .....

IM GLAD MY CARNALITO IS GOING HOME


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

hey would it be possible for someone to videotape when you present the car to chago? and then we could host the video clip, and everyone could see it as if they were there.


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Video would be nice... I would love to see Chago's face when he sees his car... That is probably the best medicine the boy could have... once again to Pauly and his crew, you guys are angles sent straight from heaven for this young man... :thumbsup: :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@May 5 2005, 06:27 AM
> *Video would be nice... I would love to see Chago's face when he sees his car... That is probably the best medicine the boy could have... once again to Pauly and his crew, you guys are angles sent straight from heaven for this young man...  :thumbsup:  :angel:  :thumbsup:
> [snapback]3098125[/snapback]​*


Right on...


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)




----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Much respect to ALL you vatos that worked and dedicated yourselves to this. Anyone that gave anything to it........I know i said I would give and I wont make excuses for why I didn't. Things didn't work out but you vatos a doing a great great thing.


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

GIVE US THE UPDATE PAULY..I WANTED TO STOP BY BUT I HAD TO DROP MY MOTHER OFF AT THE AIRPORT AT 830PM AND TAKE CARE OF A SICK KID.. ALL ALONE..AAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

I"m going to pickup the rimms from Keith tomorrow. And deliver to the shop or Eddie. I just have to say, It has been such an incredible experience seeing the whole movement come together. Lowriding at it purest form.

Donny
Low Creations C.C
since 74'
active from start to present


----------



## Fo'Dando (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 3 2005, 01:20 AM
> *the uce familys is donating the batterys for chago dream car and half of the proceed from the picnic and pauly i'm sorry about not comming today we couldn't get the battery till tuesday uce so it all good onelove
> kita s lealao
> founder
> [snapback]3087147[/snapback]​*


  Whats up Kita....it's your boy Dando!!!! Yo......I still have those batteries at my brothers crib in the bay area that I bought from your boy. If you guys can't get the batteries in time...let me know...I have 8 Excide 31 Brand New batteries that have been sitting for a while...but they are NEW!! Let me know!!!! Someone can pick them up or my brother can drop them off. If not.....see if you know anyone out in the Bay area that wants to buy these batteries. I will donate the proceeds to Chago's Dream!!! So give me a holla or email and let me know whats good!!! Just to let everyone know....I want to help Chago out because my cousin is going through the same thing....I talk to her often and I can hear the pain in her voice. Pain withstanding...she is very positive and loves life and all her supporters...I can see the support that Chago is receiving and it is a great cause  SO whether I donate the batteries for his car or donate the proceeds of the batteries...it will be in my cousin "Diamond's" name.....God Bless and Good Health to Chago, Diamond and anyone else going through this struggle!!! Kita....holla at me or email me UCE!!!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

UPDATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! THE PAINT HAS BEEN BUFFED OUT,AND THE PAINT JOB IS BLINGING!! :thumbsup: ENGINE PARTS THAT NEEDED TO BE REPAINTED CAUSE SOMEONE FUCKED THEM UP ARE BACK AND BEEN PUT ON..BUMPERS CLEANED AND READY TO BE PUT ON, SOUND SYSTEM COMPLETE. METAL FOR PUMP & BATTERY RACKS CUT AND READY FOR INSTALL, ONE MORE DAY AND LOOKS LIKE AN ALL NIGHTER AGAIN..............PAULY :0


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

[attachmentid=163923]

LAST NIGHT SAM FROM SAM'S BURGERS TREATED FOR DINNER. :cheesy: :biggrin: HOMIE HAD HIS COOKS WHIPPING UP BURGERS,HOTDOGS & FRIES FOR 17 PLUS WORKERS!!!! :0 :0 HATS OFF TO SAM FOR FEEDING MY BOYS................PAULY :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

KITA THE MAN HIMSELF STOPPED BY TONIGHT, HE DROPPED OFF BATTERIES FOR THE JUICE..DONATED BY THE BIG UCE FAMILY!!!!!!!!!!

THANK YOU KITA, I GOT MAD LOVE FOR YOU ..........PAULY

P.S. YOUR STILL MY HERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

[attachmentid=163925]
[attachmentid=163924]


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

Pauly and Kita 2 men I look up to.... great work guys


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by homeboyz_@May 5 2005, 01:27 AM
> *call me when you get a chance ok...keith
> [snapback]3097665[/snapback]​*


hey kieth i tried pm'ing you but your shit is full but anyways nimster won the auction for the dvds i put on ebay, i called you earlier, hes gonna send the money to you.....let me know once you recieve it so i can send him the dvd's the money isnt even gonna come to me it will go straight to you guys....thanks man


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Another update!!!!!! Rims delivered to shop. Oh Boy!!! these rims are blingish!!!!
Charlie from Low Creations with rims.


----------



## Howard (Dec 3, 2004)

MAN!!! This project is TRULY inspiring! I love to check each day the progress of what can happen when the lowriding community comes together. This is a model for how the lowrider community should be (as a culture, subculture, geographic locations, etc.).

Thanks to everyone who is making this happen!! I will be sending my (small) donation tomorrow!


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)




----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@May 6 2005, 09:12 PM
> *Another update!!!!!! Rims delivered to shop. Oh Boy!!! these rims are blingish!!!!
> Charlie from Low Creations with rims.
> [snapback]3107417[/snapback]​*


GREAT JOB...THIS IS FAMILY,UNITY AND NOTHING BUT LOVE...


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

much love to donny!! bringing down those wheels and keith...woooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwo wwwwweeeeeeeeeeee they look nice on the car!!


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHAGOSDREAM.COM_@May 7 2005, 12:33 AM
> *much love to donny!! bringing down those wheels and keith...woooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwo wwwwweeeeeeeeeeee they look nice on the car!!
> [snapback]3107971[/snapback]​*


SO THEY MATCHED GOOD...I HOPE I GET THE PHOTO....BUT IS TOMARRO THE DAY WE ALL GET TO SEE THE CADDY??


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

there a bit off but look clean...13's look nice on it!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I JUST GOT HOME, RICKY AND I STAYED A LITTLE LATER TO FINISH UP SOME ENGINE WORK..JUST ABOUT DONE..... TAKING A LITTLE BIT LONGER THAN EXPECTED BUT THE CAR SHOULD BE COMPLETE TOMORROW! BELIEVE ME I KNOW CHAGO IS GOING TO LOVE THIS................ PAULY


----------



## lowrider caddy (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 7 2005, 04:15 AM
> *I JUST GOT HOME, RICKY AND I STAYED A LITTLE LATER TO FINISH UP SOME ENGINE WORK..JUST ABOUT DONE..... TAKING A LITTLE BIT LONGER THAN EXPECTED BUT THE CAR SHOULD BE COMPLETE TOMORROW! BELIEVE ME I KNOW CHAGO IS GOING TO LOVE THIS................ PAULY
> [snapback]3108073[/snapback]​*


pauly,this is steve from philly, all i have to say is you & the crew are truely angles sent for a reason & that reason is chago & what you are all doing, this is what is is all about & everyone that helped out physicaly or finacaly is going to have something positive come back 10 fold. this is exactaly what this community needs, not all the stereotypical bull shit that surrounds us all, this would have made 1 hell of a discovery documentary to show people that lowriding isnt about gang banging & trouble, we all reached out to a little homie we knew nothing about & made a dream come true.I love all you guys for what you did & wish i could have had more time out there to help, but i did what i could,i completed my mission.take care & god bless you all

Steve
Supreme C.C

p.s try to see if you can get video of his reaction when you unveil the caddy to him, it would be priceless to us all


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowrider caddy_@May 7 2005, 04:25 AM
> *pauly,this is steve from philly, all i have to say is you & the crew are truely angles sent for a reason & that reason is chago & what you are all doing, this is what is is all about & everyone that helped out physicaly or finacaly  is going to have something positive come back 10 fold. this is exactaly what this community needs, not all the stereotypical bull shit that surrounds us all, this would have made 1 hell of a discovery documentary to show people that lowriding isnt about gang banging & trouble, we all reached out to a little homie we knew nothing about & made a dream come true.I love all you guys for what you did & wish i could have had more time out there to help, but i did what i could,i completed my mission.take care & god bless you all
> 
> Steve
> ...


WHAT'S UP BRO, MANY PEOPLE SAID WE SHOULD HAVE FILMED THIS BUILD, BUT WE DIDN'T HAVE ANY TIME,WE WERE TO FOCUSED ON THE CADDY..BUT WE WILL HAVE PEOPLE TAPING WHEN WE GIVE CHAGO HIS CAR....I'LL SEND YOU SOME MORE STICKERS & THE RIBBONS YOU WANTED....THANKS & MUCH LOVE.....PAULY


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

I don't think Discovery can handle how life really is. They rather have movie star bike builders than real rider's who can take a backyard junker and turn it into a masterpiece..

just my .02


----------



## BUICK_GIRL (Aug 20, 2004)

I see You guys have all heard this several times but i think you all deserve to hear it again! What you guys are doing is amazing!!!! You are GREAT people with HUGE hearts!


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

I can't wait to see the car. I still haven't sent my donation yet, I've been lagging but I'm going to send Chago a card as soon as I can. You guys are doing a hell of a job.


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

OK EVERYBODY , CHAGO'S DREAM IS COMPLETE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND IN ONLY 3 WEEKS..............SO NOW HERE'S A LITTLE TEASE...........PAULY :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 




























[attachmentid=165140]


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

awe...come on!!! more pics please!!! 

you know we deserve it...


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

come on show a quarter panel or something :tears: when will he see the car? ... call the local news and make them come do a story


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHAGOSDREAM.COM_@May 7 2005, 02:38 AM
> *there a bit off but look clean...13's look nice on it!
> [snapback]3107975[/snapback]​*


thats it...keith make new ones!!!


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 8 2005, 05:29 AM
> *OK EVERYBODY , CHAGO'S DREAM IS COMPLETE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND IN ONLY 3 WEEKS..............SO NOW HERE'S A LITTLE TEASE...........PAULY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=165140]
> [snapback]3110837[/snapback]​*



pauly your a tease!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UNIDOS_@May 8 2005, 05:50 AM
> *come on show a quarter panel or something :tears: when will he see the car? ... call the local news and make them come do a story
> [snapback]3110848[/snapback]​*



LATER ON TODAY.. CHAGO FIRST MEMBER....YOU MEMBER :biggrin: :biggrin: 
I'M ON THE WAY TO THE SHOP TO PICK UP THE CAR,THEN TO SALINAS TO DELIVER THE CAR TO CHAGO!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cheesy: :cheesy: SO BE SIT BACK AND RELAX,ENJOY MOTHERS DAY AND I'LL BE RIGHT BACK WITH PICS OF CHAGO & HIS DREAM............PAULY :thumbsup: :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

When is the presentation to Chago? He is going to LOVE it so much, you all know how to make a person cry. But they are GOOD TEARS, tears of happiness for a HOMIE that well deserves it and will enjoy it so much. Again I applaud all of you for all of your time, great work and the loyality that you have shown the whole world for the love of Chago. 

THE JENDA'S


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

<---------------- "standing up and aplauding you guys"...... very loudly........for a long time......


great job builders and donaters :thumbsup:


----------



## teach (Nov 14, 2004)

:thumbsup: 
Great job to all who took part in the project.


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

PAULY WHATS THE LATEST NEWS THE CAR ON THE WAY ALREADY ?


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

I MYSELF WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE....IN THIS BUILT....GOOD HEARTED PEOPLE......................ALSO I WOULD LIKE THE IMPERIALS CAR CLUB FOR THE 200.00 DOLLORS YESTERDAY FOR CHAGOS MOTHER TO TAKE A TRIP TO THE SUPER MARKET....  IM SURE THIS WILL MAKE HER SO HAPPY ON MOTHERS DAY, THANKE JESSIE(TORO) FOR TAKIN HER TO THE MARKET TODAY....YOU ALL ARE HEROS UNLIKE NO OTHERS IN THIS LOWRIDER COMIUNTY !! THANKS YOU SO MUCH FOR MAKIN THIS KIDS DREAMS REAL .......GOD BLESS YOU ALL...TU HOMIE KEITH PINA


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:worship: :worship:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

man this awesome, i am so glad i decided to help out the best that i could, now i can tell my grandkids about this, im sure this is something people will remember along time from now, congrats to you Chago on your new ride.....im sure youa re going to love, sorry i couldnt be closer to actually lend a hand in this but know that my heart is with you lil homie....Pauly you guys are amazing, great job man,




now get that car to him so we can see some pics... :thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Everyone has done a kick ass job :thumbsup: Ill buy a case or 2 of beers when I come down in a couple weeks... PARTY AT MY TELLY! :biggrin:


----------



## four 0 eight (Jun 19, 2003)

i saw the caddy that shit is tight! congrats on everyone that built this car for him


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 8 2005, 05:29 AM
> *OK EVERYBODY , CHAGO'S DREAM IS COMPLETE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! AND IN ONLY 3 WEEKS..............SO NOW HERE'S A LITTLE TEASE...........PAULY :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> [attachmentid=165140]
> [snapback]3110837[/snapback]​*



que culero!!!








ja ja ja, j/k


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I see you Eddie... POST THEM UP!


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

I CANT WAIT TO SEE THOSE PICS GOOD JOB GUYS ONE LOVE


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

BEFORE I CAN POST A PICTURE I WILL LIKE TO SAY A COUPLE OF THINGS..1ST B A RIDER...THANKS FOR PUTTING THIS IDEA IN OUR MIND AND HELPING OUT WITH EVERYTHING...SECOND TODAY WAS A DAY THAT I WILL NEVER FORGET..I WILL BE TELLING MY KIDS AND MY GRAND KIDS IN THE FUTURE. THANK EVERYONE AT THE BACK YARD BOUNCE SHOP..HARRY,TOM,BERT,VINO,JASON, TIM,RICKY,RICK,JOSE,GUS,WALLY,MIGUEL,JOHN,SHANE,RITO,MARIO AND MANY MANY OTHERS THAT NAMES DON'T COME TO MIND...MOST OF ALL PAULY...NEVER PERSONALY MET THE MAN AND NOW I WILL SEE HIM AS A FRIEND FOREVER COMING INTO THIS BUILD AND GETTING HIS FRIENDS AND CASHING IN HIS FAVORS TO BUILD CHAGOS RIDE...IT WOULD OF NEVER CAME OUT TO WHAT IT IS WITH OUT ALL THE GUYS IN CHAGOS DREAM TEAM!

OH YA...ALL YOU LAYITLOWERS THAT HELPED OUT...WE ALL DID IT!!!!

MOST OF THE BUILD TEAM MINUS A COUPLE!


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

AT THE SHOP WAITING TO GO.


----------



## RoLLo6Fo (Apr 14, 2002)

:tears: absoloutly beautiful


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

SHOP OPEN!


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

1ST DRIVE EVER ON ITS NEW SHOES!


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

LOCKED UP!


----------



## LB ROLLER (Apr 24, 2002)

that caddy looks bad homies


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

CLEAN!


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

bitch is clean!!


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

NEXT STOP SALINAS!
[attachmentid=165566]
[attachmentid=165567]


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

AT CHAGOS HOUSE...HIS FAMILIA AND FRIENDS BEEN WAITING FOR US...LOOK HOW CLOUDY IT IS..
[attachmentid=165573]
[attachmentid=165576]


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

PICTURE THIS...AS MIGUEL PULLED THE CAR OUT OF THE TRAILER HE STARTED IT...EVERYONE STARTED CLAPPING...THEN..THE OLDIES STARTED PLAYING..


[attachmentid=165577]


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

LOOK AT THE SMILE ON HIS FACE....PRICELESS!!
[attachmentid=165579]
[attachmentid=165580]


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

PAULY HELPING CHAGO SEE HIS INTERIOR FOR THE 1ST TIME...INTERIOR THAT WAS DONE IN 12 HOURS!!!

[attachmentid=165585]

[attachmentid=165586]

[attachmentid=165587]


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

GETTING READY FOR HIS RIDE
[attachmentid=165588]

[attachmentid=165589]

MIGUEL'S DRIVING...


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

THE MOTHER TOLD US ..IT WAS THE BEST MOTHERS DAY PRESENT EVER!

[attachmentid=165590]


----------



## J-KAT (Aug 29, 2004)

Thank for the pics Eddie. I didn't get to see, I was out directing traffic.


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

CARS WAS BUILT IN 3 WEEKS!!! 3 WEEKS!! WITH 6 DAYS OF THOSE 3 WEEKS COULD NOT TOUCH CAUSE THE CAR WAS GETTING THINGS DONE..PAINT,INTERIOR ECT...


COMING BACK FROM HIS CRUZ AROUND TOWN

[attachmentid=165592]


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

eddie and the rest of the crew i as well as the family of OURLIFE are very proud of all of you guys... that smile is priceless. job well done.... i stand up and take my hat off and applaude all of you..... very nice job............. all of the lowrider family should hold there heads high.... this is how it should be done............... one love to everyone who helped on all of chagosdream.......... great job and job well done...............


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

GOD TRUELY HEARD US AND OPENED THE CLOUDS AND LET THE SUN SHINE FOR CHAGO TO SEE THAT FLAKE!

[attachmentid=165593]

MINUTES LATER NICE AND SUNNY!
[attachmentid=165595]


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALCOCER247_@May 8 2005, 07:03 PM
> *Thank for the pics Eddie. I didn't get to see, I was out directing traffic.
> [snapback]3112612[/snapback]​*



THATS RIGHT BRO YOU WERE..THANK YOU FOR ALL THE HELP FROM THE BEGINING :biggrin:


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

CHAGO WITH HIS FAMILY..HE WAS A HAPPY MAN TODAY!
[attachmentid=165599]


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

A PICTURE CAN SAY A LOT...THIS IS THE BEST...THE FINISH LINE..CHAGO IN HIS RIDE..ALL THE BUILDERS...
[attachmentid=165603]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

:tears:  :thumbsup:


----------



## 64KyBelair (Dec 6, 2004)

DAMN im sitting here with tears comin down my cheeks(litterally)God has and will shine on all of us for a long time


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

chagos step dad....
[attachmentid=165615]


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Thats a GREAT thing you guys did.Pauley,Tom,Eddie,and everyone else who was involved I stand up and applaud you all.
The sacrafices you guys made to help put a smile on someones elses face was huge.
Bigg ups to all you guys.


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

CHAGOS FAMILIA.....
[attachmentid=165616]


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

absolutely amazing. 

I dont even know what else to say really. Im kinda choked up after seeing the pics.


----------



## BigLinc (Mar 6, 2002)

im speechless right now, god bless everyone who had there hands in this, came out even better then i expected


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

I KNOW PAULY GOT SOME GOOD PICTURES TO POST! WHERE YOU AT?

AT THE SHOP BEFORE THE TRIP
[attachmentid=165622]


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

Man, much respect to all you guys. Its times like this that make me proud to be part of lowriding. You guys were able to bring happiness to Chago's life, when he is going through what he is, things like this can only help him. Again, much respect to you guys. I hope this story gets exposure to the lowriding community everywhere, so that everyone can know what this should be about.


----------



## POORHISPANIC (Nov 6, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## -2-5-3- (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHAGOSDREAM.COM_@May 8 2005, 08:14 PM
> *A PICTURE CAN SAY A LOT...THIS IS THE BEST...THE FINISH LINE..CHAGO IN HIS RIDE..ALL THE BUILDERS...
> [attachmentid=165603]
> [snapback]3112659[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
MAD PROPS TO ALL YOU WHO PUT THIS TOGETHER


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

:0 SHE LOOK STRAIGHT
[attachmentid=165623]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

It turned out gorgeous. Everyone involved is a hero to me, I consider you all my family.


----------



## DEVILSNITE89 (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHAGOSDREAM.COM_@May 8 2005, 07:07 PM
> *GOD TRUELY HEARD US AND OPENED THE CLOUDS AND LET THE SUN SHINE FOR CHAGO TO SEE THAT FLAKE!
> 
> [attachmentid=165593]
> ...


that was pretty crazy bro..when we got there it was sprinkling but when they took chago for a ride the son came out for the rest of the time we were there...God was definatly there with us today


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

BEFORE
[attachmentid=165625]




AFTER
[attachmentid=165626]


----------



## UNIDOS (Jan 27, 2004)

Damn the car is amazing for the short amount of time you all had to build. 

I am happy everyone out there wa able to pull this off. Did he hit the switch? Since there is no roof did anyone get a car cover?


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

did anyone get it on video, maybe can upload it on here or link if so...


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

BEFORE
[attachmentid=165631]

AFTER
[attachmentid=165634]


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DEVILSNITE89_@May 8 2005, 07:41 PM
> *that was pretty crazy bro..when we got there it was sprinkling but when they took chago for a ride the son came out for the rest of the time we were there...God was definatly there with us today
> [snapback]3112739[/snapback]​*


I THOUGHT I WAS THE ONLY ONE THAT NOTICED THAT....TRIPPY BRO!!


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

KEITH..THEY LOOK GOOD!!!OUT DID YOUR SELF..

[attachmentid=165639]


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

RIGHT ON GUYS ...GOOD WORK ............. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

TRUNK SET-UP DONE BY HARRY AND TOM..ITS ABOUT 50% DONE STILL NEED THE FALSE FLOOR/WALLS AND SO ON..


[attachmentid=165640]


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

THE S IS FOR SANTIAGO!


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

Much much respect to everyone involved, and to everyone in those pictures, and thank you to Chago for having the power to bring so many different people from all over together and united........and if you can read this Chago; from one rider to another, you got a bad-azz ride UCE :0


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

BEFORE

[attachmentid=165646]


AFTER RICK DID IT UP..AND STILL NOT ALL DONE

[attachmentid=165645]


----------



## Hydrogirl (May 26, 2003)

PRAISE GOD!!! Chago looks so good sitting in his car, and has all his ANGELS around him. MY GOD you all, I just don't know what to say. The car is so beautiful, I'm in straight tears here, I can hardly type. It's just so wonderful that this day has happened and he was able to be there with you all. GOD BLESS ALL OF YOU, I Love you all.....


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

[attachmentid=165647]


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FoolishinVegas_@May 8 2005, 09:20 PM
> *[attachmentid=165647]
> [snapback]3112840[/snapback]​*


What I really meant to say was: Much Much love to everyone involved and evryone in those pics, and thank you Chago for having the power to bring together so many different people from all over and unite them as one for this beautiful cause..........and Chago; if you can read this--you got a bad-azz ride :0 UCE, that's from one rider to another :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Big PROPs to YOU ALL! :thumbsup: 

I can't type what I'm feeling right now, too many tears coming down my face. :tears: 

SOOOOO MUCH LOVE! 

Congrats to you ALL and here is a toast to you and CHAGO!  

The car is BEATIFUL!


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

car looks good congrats to all the brothers that help on that ride I bet he was so happy. wish I could of been there


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

THIS ONE IS FOR YOU IRENE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!PAULY  

[attachmentid=165672]






> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 4 2005, 11:24 PM
> *Thank you Pauly, and guess what?? I forgot about the car being in my name-anyway I spoke to Chago this a.m. and he said he will be going home on Friday. By 10a.m he should be heading home to Salinas. His mom went home to prepare his room because they were sending him a hospital bed. He was very happy-- told him that when he gets his car to wave - this way I'll know he is waving at me. He said he was going to be home for a while-- so please pass the word around or call his hospital number to make sure.
> Irene
> [snapback]3097658[/snapback]​*


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

AND YES.....SHE HANDLES GREAT ON THE STREET.......CHAGO'S FIRST CRUISE IN HIS NEW BABY


----------



## sly slick & wicked (Apr 26, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: nice pictures!!!!!!!


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sly slick & wicked_@May 8 2005, 09:10 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: nice pictures!!!!!!!
> [snapback]3113050[/snapback]​*



TO BAD YOU COULDN'T MAKE IT...


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Really nice job! I hope to see it in Salas... I'm coming down at the end of may.


----------



## heavensdevil (Jun 26, 2004)

Good job you guys, he looks really happy. It brought a tear to my eye looking through the pics. God bless you all. I can't believe it was pulled off in 3 weeks. Car looks great. :biggrin:


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

:wave: :wave: HI IRENE!! THIS WILL BE AT YOUR HOUSE IN OCTOBER..


----------



## CMILE$ (Apr 25, 2004)

GREAT JOB :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

PAULY SHOWING HOW ITS DONE PUTTING THE MOTOR TOGETHER.

[attachmentid=165747]


----------



## LUXURIOUSB.C. (Nov 29, 2003)

much love to all those guys that helped you are trully.. heavens angels for Chago....


----------



## BLVD ACES C.E.O. (Aug 21, 2004)

To everyone involved, you all did a super job, GOD BLESS YOU ALL..


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

This kind of love for a fellow rider makes me proud to be part of the lowriding community! You guys really came together for a "true cause" and just shows how much the lowriding community can do if we stick together. Great Job on the car fellas!


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

god dammit i know i'm late on this but..........the setup was showtime right???????


if anyone has POLISHED showtime backing plates..........send them to me and i will gold plate them for FREE and send them back to chago.............


i wanted to do this so bad for him but i've been REALLY busy i can't even work on my own shit anymore  


anyways i hope i'm not to late on this..........


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

its a reds set up in the trunk


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Today was a little brighter, all because Chago smiled. This build was more emotional than anyone could imagine. There wasnt a minute in the shop that no one was working. People often forget that lowriding isnt just about the cars, its about the people to. The past few weeks, really proves this point. Today, a dream came true and families were united. I want to make sure that the thanks goes out to all of the families who have stood behind all the builders. Most of the guys and women on this build would leave work and go straight to the shop. Only to come home at 3 or 4 in the morning and sleep for a couple of hours just to get back up and do it again. Thanks to the families for being supportive. Also thanks to the whole crew. It was pleasure to work by your sides. As far as I'm concerned, who's Chip Foose? You are real and from the heart. This day will forever live in our hearts and souls. PLEASE know that if any of you need anything, you have my # or know where to find me (Sams). Thanks for everything,

Shane Leasure

Keep your head up, dreams really do come true!!!!


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Pauly, I will try and get the pics that I have e-mailed to you. Thanks again.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHAGOSDREAM.COM_@May 9 2005, 05:46 AM
> *its a reds set up in the trunk
> [snapback]3113187[/snapback]​*






dammit i thought it was showtime???



anyways............am i too late????


are they polished backing plates????

the gold would look bad ass on those pumps


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

I GOT TO RESIZE MY PICS,BUT I'M TIRED CAUSE HOME 5:30AM HELPING OUT FINISHING CHAGO'DREAM.. I'LL NEVER FORGET THE LOOK ON CHAGO'S FACE AS HE SEEN HIS CAR..I'M NOT ASHAMED TO ADMIT THAT I CRIED... I CRIED AS I HUGGED & THANKED MY BUILD TEAM(NOW MY BROTHERS FOR LIFE), I CRIED AS I LOOKED AT THE PICS THAT BIG JESS & EDDIE POSTED (GREAT PICS BY THE WAY),AND I,M CRYING RIGHT NOW AS I WRITE THIS POST..I DON'T THINK I'M NOT GOING POST ANY MORE PICS,CAUSE I THINK MY JOB IS DONE HERE..THE ONLY PIC I WANTED TO POST WAS FOR "IRENE" AND I ALREADY DID IT.....

SO ONCE AGAIN A MILLION THANKS TO MY BUILD TEAM!!!!!!!!!AND I LOVE THEM..............PAULY :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 9 2005, 05:53 AM
> *dammit i thought it was showtime???
> anyways............am i too late????
> are they polished backing plates????
> ...



:dunno:


----------



## DEVILSNITE89 (Jun 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 8 2005, 09:57 PM
> *I GOT TO RESIZE MY PICS,BUT I'M TIRED CAUSE HOME 5:30AM HELPING OUT FINISHING CHAGO'DREAM.. I'LL NEVER FORGET THE LOOK ON CHAGO'S FACE AS HE SEEN HIS CAR..I'M NOT ASHAMED TO ADMIT THAT I CRIED... I CRIED AS I HUGGED & THANKED MY BUILD TEAM, I CRIED AS I LOOKED AT THE PICS THAT BIG JESS & EDDIE POSTED (GREAT PICS BY THE WAY),AND I,M CRYING RIGHT NOW AS I WRITE THIS POST..I DON'T THINK I'M NOT GOING POST ANY MORE PICS,CAUSE I THINK I'M DONE HERE..THE ONLY PIC I WANTED TO POST WAS FOR "IRENE" AND I ALREADY DID IT.....
> 
> SO ONCE AGAIN A MILLION THANKS TO MY BUILD TEAM!!!!!!!!!AND I LOVE THEM..............PAULY :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :
> [snapback]3113232[/snapback]​*


NOW thats a real man for ya.......it was nice meeting you today pauly and nice meeting the build team...I got nothing but mad love & respect for all of you. Today was the biggest reward anyone could ask for " A TEAR OF JOY " now that is priceless.....


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

You are a good man Pauly. You and your team are definately worthy of notoriety because without your determination, this young man may have never seen his vehicle completed.
PEACE


----------



## CaDillAc sMacK (May 27, 2002)

wow, this has to be the most awe inspring thing iv ever witnessed...iv been watching the posts and following chago since it first popped up on LIL and i have to say, congratulations to everyone who was involved in chagos build, you've truely outdone yourselfs and deserve to be applauded more than words can explain


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@May 9 2005, 06:01 AM
> *:dunno:
> [snapback]3113247[/snapback]​*


 :dunno: :dunno: 


one last time i gotta go to bed i gotta work in the morning


----------



## LunaticMark (Jul 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TopDogg_@May 8 2005, 10:05 PM
> *You are a good man Pauly.  You and your team are definately worthy of notoriety because without your determination, this young man may have never seen his vehicle completed.
> PEACE
> [snapback]3113265[/snapback]​*


I second that!!!! Incredible job everyone... it's amazing what can be accomplished when we work TOGETHER.


----------



## GASHOPJUNKIE (Feb 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 8 2005, 09:57 PM
> *I GOT TO RESIZE MY PICS,BUT I'M TIRED CAUSE HOME 5:30AM HELPING OUT FINISHING CHAGO'DREAM.. I'LL NEVER FORGET THE LOOK ON CHAGO'S FACE AS HE SEEN HIS CAR..I'M NOT ASHAMED TO ADMIT THAT I CRIED... I CRIED AS I HUGGED & THANKED MY BUILD TEAM(NOW MY BROTHERS FOR LIFE), I CRIED AS I LOOKED AT THE PICS THAT BIG JESS & EDDIE POSTED (GREAT PICS BY THE WAY),AND I,M CRYING RIGHT NOW AS I WRITE THIS POST..I DON'T THINK I'M NOT GOING POST ANY MORE PICS,CAUSE I THINK MY JOB IS DONE HERE..THE ONLY PIC I WANTED TO POST WAS FOR "IRENE" AND I ALREADY DID IT.....
> 
> SO ONCE AGAIN A MILLION THANKS TO MY BUILD TEAM!!!!!!!!!AND I LOVE THEM..............PAULY :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :
> [snapback]3113232[/snapback]​*


Pauly i never met you but i respect you for doing this. its people like you who make the world better, all the work you did for this cause just to see a smile on someones face is what being part of the human race is all about. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: to you and your build team.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2005)

Hello everyone, I am totally out of my mind with happiness. I sure wish I could have been there. But looking at these pictures is good enough. The smile on Chago's face will be on my mind and heart forever. I knew you all would finish the car with enough time for Chago to see it. And thank you Pauly for the pic of Chago waving at me. That really meant alot to me. In spirit I was with all of you and with Chago. Thank you Eddie and your wife for all you have done too. As well as everyone else. I don't know the names of all the other angels. Yes, this project has brought unity among all of you and thats the way it should be. This shows to all that we are a united community- whether we are in clubs or not. I can picture in my mind each and every single one of you holding hands and forgetting any animosity against each other. You brought Chago into your hearts and Chago brought everyone of you into each other's hearts. You fulfilled his dream and he fulfilled everyone's dream of being a united lowriding community. My most deepest respect, admiration and love to each and everyone that was involved in this project. Whether you worked on the car or donated or just took the time to call him and send him pictures and materials of your magazines and your clubs insignias, visited him and called him on the phone again thank you. And by the way, this was my best birthday present I have ever received. I got to see a young mans dream come real right before his eyes. I applaud you always. And if you are every in Vegas (e-mail me) you are always welcomed at my house. 

Always,
Irene


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

screw it i guess my post is invisible


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, IRENE  :cheesy: PAULY


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64KyBelair_@May 8 2005, 07:17 PM
> *DAMN im sitting here with tears comin down my cheeks(litterally)God has and will shine on all of us for a long time
> [snapback]3112675[/snapback]​*


----------



## 85MonteCarlo (Feb 27, 2005)

that car is simply amazing.......

maybe someone should contact LRM to try to do a feature?

just a thought, you guys are awesome such great work.

god bless


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

dam!!!! i can't belive it!!!!!! i was on tha road for my work for 2 weeks and got back last friday and tha car is done!!!!!! good job guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!! may god bless all in tha build!!!!!!!!! it was a good cause!!!!!! have fun chago!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 64KyBelair_@May 8 2005, 07:17 PM
> *DAMN im sitting here with tears comin down my cheeks(litterally)God has and will shine on all of us for a long time
> [snapback]3112675[/snapback]​*


You took the word right out of my mouth good job guys


----------



## 408sjsharkin (Apr 24, 2004)

nice job :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

really nice job....

hats off to the build team...everyone envolved

got any of those "Sons of Mexico" stickers...

pm me Paully....

once again hats off!


----------



## GoodFella 40 (Jun 2, 2003)

Im Speechless.....excellent job fellas. I wish I coulda been there.


----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

beautiful work you guys did.
amazing. :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

Wow, I'm almost crying. I've been meaning to donate...I just didn't think there'd be any way you guys would have finished this fast! Good job guys God is blessing each and everyone of you and I hope Chago is given plenty of time to enjoy this gift.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: nice


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

looks AMAZING. anyone videotape it? want to send it to me?

i'll update the website as soon as i get home


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 8 2005, 09:57 PM
> *I GOT TO RESIZE MY PICS,BUT I'M TIRED CAUSE HOME 5:30AM HELPING OUT FINISHING CHAGO'DREAM.. I'LL NEVER FORGET THE LOOK ON CHAGO'S FACE AS HE SEEN HIS CAR..I'M NOT ASHAMED TO ADMIT THAT I CRIED... I CRIED AS I HUGGED & THANKED MY BUILD TEAM(NOW MY BROTHERS FOR LIFE), I CRIED AS I LOOKED AT THE PICS THAT BIG JESS & EDDIE POSTED (GREAT PICS BY THE WAY),AND I,M CRYING RIGHT NOW AS I WRITE THIS POST..I DON'T THINK I'M NOT GOING POST ANY MORE PICS,CAUSE I THINK MY JOB IS DONE HERE..THE ONLY PIC I WANTED TO POST WAS FOR "IRENE" AND I ALREADY DID IT.....
> 
> SO ONCE AGAIN A MILLION THANKS TO MY BUILD TEAM!!!!!!!!!AND I LOVE THEM..............PAULY :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :
> [snapback]3113232[/snapback]​*


I am sitting here on Monday morning at work trying to dry my eyes.. the look on Chago's face touched me in a way I can't explain.. Pauly you and your crew, man words can't describe what you have done... a million :thumbsup: to everyone on the build team.. just wish I would have done more to help.. Chago, if you can read this my brother the car looks better then any car I have ever seen.. You deserve it man!!! 

and to anyone that hasn't donated please remember his family. I am sure they have a lot of medical bills that will need to be paid.. there are what at least 1000+ members here on L.I.L. if everyone gives $5 that 5g's and I am sure the family could use that... just cause the car is done help is still needed, so help out people....

MUCH LOVE GO OUT TO KEITH, EDDIE, PAULY, AND EVERYONE THAT MADE THIS HAPPEN. YOU BROUGHT CHAGO'S DREAM TO L.I.L. AND TOUCHED ALL OF OUR HEARTS..... THE FAMILY C.C. THANKS YOU FROM THE BOTTOM OF OUR HEARTS


----------



## TRUDAWG (Feb 7, 2002)

WOW THAT'S AWESOME!!
MAKES ME PROUD TO BE A LOWRIDER :tears: :angel: :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2005)

Im speachless. I will have to say thats probably the best use of any donation I have ever seen.


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

Great job , the car looks so good. AMAZING


----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

ONELOVE TO PAULY AND THE BACKYARD BOUNCE FAMILY A JOB WELL DONE!

P.S PAULY YOUR MY ONE AND ONLY SWEET CHEEKS :0


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

speechless homie....speechless!!!


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@May 9 2005, 09:03 AM
> *ONELOVE TO PAULY AND THE BACKYARD BOUNCE FAMILY A JOB WELL DONE!
> 
> P.S PAULY YOUR MY ONE AND ONLY SWEET CHEEKS :0
> [snapback]3114868[/snapback]​*



only Kita could get away with calling another grown man "sweet cheeks" :biggrin:


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@May 8 2005, 09:50 PM
> *Today was a little brighter, all because Chago smiled. This build was more emotional than anyone could imagine. There wasnt a minute in the shop that no one was working. People often forget that lowriding isnt just about the cars, its about the people to. The past few weeks, really proves this point. Today, a dream came true and families were united. I want to make sure that the thanks goes out to all of the families who have stood behind all the builders. Most of the guys and women on this build would leave work and go straight to the shop. Only to come home at 3 or 4 in the morning and sleep for a couple of hours just to get back up and do it again. Thanks to the families for being supportive. Also thanks to the whole crew. It was pleasure to work by your sides. As far as I'm concerned, who's Chip Foose? You are real and from the heart. This day will forever live in our hearts and souls. PLEASE know that if any of you need anything, you have my # or know where to find me (Sams). Thanks for everything,
> 
> Shane Leasure
> ...



well said!
:thumbsup:


----------



## gonzalo94541 (Dec 29, 2004)

bad ass caddy,nice work guys


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 8 2005, 09:57 PM
> *I GOT TO RESIZE MY PICS,BUT I'M TIRED CAUSE HOME 5:30AM HELPING OUT FINISHING CHAGO'DREAM.. I'LL NEVER FORGET THE LOOK ON CHAGO'S FACE AS HE SEEN HIS CAR..I'M NOT ASHAMED TO ADMIT THAT I CRIED... I CRIED AS I HUGGED & THANKED MY BUILD TEAM(NOW MY BROTHERS FOR LIFE), I CRIED AS I LOOKED AT THE PICS THAT BIG JESS & EDDIE POSTED (GREAT PICS BY THE WAY),AND I,M CRYING RIGHT NOW AS I WRITE THIS POST..I DON'T THINK I'M NOT GOING POST ANY MORE PICS,CAUSE I THINK MY JOB IS DONE HERE..THE ONLY PIC I WANTED TO POST WAS FOR "IRENE" AND I ALREADY DID IT.....
> 
> SO ONCE AGAIN A MILLION THANKS TO MY BUILD TEAM!!!!!!!!!AND I LOVE THEM..............PAULY :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:  :
> [snapback]3113232[/snapback]​*



:tears: :tears: thanks for everything .....its hard to this day to look at the pictures with out getting tears....


----------



## CMEDROP (Jan 15, 2003)

major props to all the guys/gals involved.


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

<---------How you like the New AVATAR?

I cant explain how I feel looking at those pics,But I will say this,you guys are real life Angles for the Job you guys did.Putting a smile on Chago and his Moms face is something money CANT buy.
again,BIGG UPS to all you guys.
I wish this would actually get some major press to PROVE to people that not ALL lowriders are bad people.


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Psta_@May 9 2005, 01:12 PM
> *<---------How you like the New AVATAR?
> 
> I cant explain how I feel looking at those pics,But I will say this,you guys are real life Angles for the Job you guys did.Putting a smile on Chago and his Moms face is something money CANT buy.
> ...



as much as we wanted more press...we where all tied up doing something..our minds where focused on getting the job done...we got some news papers though


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

This whole thing shoulb be a feature in LRM. Theres enough good build pics to tell the story.


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

todays news paper

Daily Review hayward

Leukemia patient riding in style
20-year-old has dream machine after new friends turn his'79 Cadillac into lowrider
By Matt O'Brien, STAFF WRITER 



The sun finally came out over Salinas on Sunday, and Santiago "Chago" Hernandez cruised through his family's neighborhood in the car of his dreams. 
The 20-year-old rode shotgun in the shiny green Cadillac, a souped-up relic that two months ago no one thought Hernandez would live to see completed. 

It took dozens of unlikely strangers, working grueling hours in a Hayward auto shop, to help the leukemia patient turn his old 1979 coupe DeVille into a chop-top convertible, a bouncing lowrider masterpiece. 

"It was more than what I expected," Hernandez said by cell phone from Salinas on Sunday, where he was surrounded by family members and the dozens of new friends who had spent the last three weeks rebuilding his car. 

"We went cruising, just down the street. It was raining, but then it stopped. The sun came out," Hernandez said. For Hernandez, the ride on Sunday was a short but joyful respite from the seven months he has spent hospitalized at the University of California, San Francisco, Medical Center. 

For the group of mostly male lowrider enthusiasts who made it their mission to make Hernandez's dream possible, the event was something of a miracle. 

"(Chago) is sitting in it right now, he went for a little cruise," said Pauly Cardenas of Fremont, also speaking excitedly by cell phone as he described the scene Sunday. "He was crying, all of his family was crying, and all of us were crying." 

Cardenas did not know Hernandez until several weeks ago. But the auto mechanic has been one of the prime organizers in an unusual drive that brought together a group of lowrider enthusiasts from the Hayward area. 

The car fans say Hernandez is the perfect hero for their efforts. 

The 20-year-old grew up in Salinas' lowrider culture, where car enthusiasts turn junked retro models into fancy hydraulic machines. 

He said he bought the 1979 Cadillac cheap from a friend when he was 18, and he slowly worked to fix it up into something special. But when he became sick last year, those efforts took a back seat to his illness. 

"If I were to cut myself, it wouldn't stop bleeding," said Hernandez, who was working as a mechanic 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Advertisement 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------




at the time. "I would get tired right away." 
He was diagnosed with leukemia in October and has grown increasingly ill. Today he wears an eye patch because of a tumor behind his eye and uses a wheelchair because he is paralyzed. 

Cardenas said his group of friends found out about Hernandez's condition at a local car show. 

They banded together and went to pick up the Cadillac on March 31, bringing it back to Hayward. They began recording their efforts on a Web site, www.chagosdream.com, that quickly drew support from across the country. 

Everyone began chipping in. People who did not know one another gathered every night after work at a tiny unnamed auto shop off of Harder Road near Mission Boulevard. 

Two Saturdays ago the lowriders worked on the car until about 5 a.m. One lowrider enthusiast from Texas ordered several pizzas for the volunteers. On their Web site, the volunteers have received supportive cheers from as far as New Zealand. Cardenas said the drive has been a source of pride for a culture that frequently has to fend off gangster stereotypes. 

He said the workers who put the car together in Hayward completed a year's worth of work in two weeks. 

San Leandro resident Miguel Maldonado, who helped do the body work on the car, said Hernandez was clearly happy when he saw the revamped car for the first time on Sunday. Maldonado said he took the wheel as they cruised through Salinas, with Hernandez in the front and Hernandez's mother and two younger siblings in the back seat. 

"I took him on a good drive," Maldonado said by phone. "He wanted to see his old job. He wanted everybody to see him and see his car."


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHAGOSDREAM.COM_@May 9 2005, 01:41 PM
> *todays news paper
> 
> Daily Review hayward
> ...



Great article once again a tear in my eye...... Big ups for the crew and to chago for giving new life to a culture that need a positive boost... much love from across the country....


----------



## Psta (Mar 18, 2004)

Thats great!!


> _Originally posted by CHAGOSDREAM.COM_@May 9 2005, 02:41 PM
> *todays news paper
> 
> Daily Review hayward
> ...


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Much respect


----------



## SJDEUCE (Jul 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHAGOSDREAM.COM_@May 9 2005, 02:41 PM
> *todays news paper
> 
> Daily Review hayward
> ...


right on


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

great article :thumbsup:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

Car looks amazing great work and props to the build team :thumbsup:


----------



## Viejitos In Da House (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by CHAGOSDREAM.COM_@May 8 2005, 07:18 PM
> *BEFORE I CAN POST A PICTURE I WILL LIKE TO SAY A COUPLE OF THINGS..1ST B A RIDER...THANKS FOR PUTTING THIS IDEA IN OUR MIND AND HELPING OUT WITH EVERYTHING...SECOND TODAY WAS A DAY THAT I WILL NEVER FORGET..I WILL BE TELLING MY KIDS AND MY GRAND KIDS IN THE FUTURE. THANK EVERYONE AT THE BACK YARD BOUNCE SHOP..HARRY,TOM,BERT,VINO,JASON, TIM,RICKY,RICK,JOSE,GUS,WALLY,MIGUEL,JOHN,SHANE,RITO,MARIO AND MANY MANY OTHERS THAT NAMES DON'T COME TO MIND...MOST OF ALL PAULY...NEVER PERSONALY MET THE MAN AND NOW I WILL SEE HIM AS A FRIEND FOREVER COMING INTO THIS BUILD AND GETTING HIS FRIENDS AND CASHING IN HIS FAVORS TO BUILD CHAGOS RIDE...IT WOULD OF NEVER CAME OUT TO WHAT IT IS WITH OUT ALL THE GUYS IN CHAGOS DREAM TEAM!
> 
> OH YA...ALL YOU LAYITLOWERS THAT HELPED OUT...WE ALL DID IT!!!!
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 9 2005, 03:41 PM
> *This whole thing shoulb be a feature in LRM.  Theres enough good build pics to tell the story.
> [snapback]3116120[/snapback]​*




done!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@May 9 2005, 04:11 PM
> *done!
> [snapback]3116508[/snapback]​*



 I read in the other thread that Streetlow sent a photographer out too.


----------



## 83Coupe (Aug 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@May 9 2005, 06:11 PM
> *done!
> [snapback]3116508[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@May 9 2005, 05:14 PM
> * I read in the other thread that Streetlow sent a photographer out too.
> [snapback]3116519[/snapback]​*


ya they did omar..hes been on top ...Great guy..much love to him!


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

anyone got a scan of those newspaper articles or whatever, so i can put it on the websitE?


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

oh, and WEBSITE UPDATED

http://www.chagosdream.com/

check it out. new front page, new news, progress, pictures section, cadillac build up pics added, etc.


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

another picture of chagos familia.. you can see the Ace's on the door jams.

[attachmentid=166425]


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

this was on 5-6-2005 last weeks check list ..updated by pauly!

[attachmentid=166432]


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2005)

Hello everyone, This is Irene again. I have been thanking everyone about their participation on this Dream car. Everyone but 2 persons. Let me start from the beginning. First Chago is my husband's (Carmelo) cousin. When I heard about Chago's illness I was in shock. His mother never mentioned his illness to us. I guess she thought he was going to get well soon. Anyways, I started talking to Chago and he mentioned he liked lowrider cars and he was a car painter. Well, a few days after speaking to him I remembered that my niece Vanessa Ortega was Keith Pinas girlfriend. I called them and I got to speak with Keith and explained the story to him about Chago. He felt really bad about this young man and I asked him if he could send Chago some magazines and posters of lowrider cars and anything that had to do with lowrider cars. Little did I know that by asking him for this favor this would turn into something beautiful and wonderful. The change it has brought to all of you is amazing. And the change you brought to him too. So Keith and Vanessa thank you very much for your help in Chago's Dream. I don't know how to ever repay you! I love you both and don't ever think that I had forgotten what you started by accepting the favor I asked for. Love, Irene


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

:thumbsup: 


i want a copy of that article too...whats the link


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2005)

Hello everyone, just to let everyone know that Chago is back at the hospital again. He is at the same floor and same number. In case some of you don't have the number this is it: 1-415-353-8179. He wasn't feeling too good and he thought he would be better in the hospital. 
Irene


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@May 10 2005, 02:40 PM
> *Hello everyone, just to let everyone know that Chago is back at the hospital again. He is at the same floor and same number. In case some of you don't have the number this is it: 1-415-353-8179. He wasn't feeling too good and he thought he would be better in the hospital.
> Irene
> [snapback]3120490[/snapback]​*



thanxz for sharing the info..for those who don't know.. ..



call him people!!


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CHAGOSDREAM.COM_@May 9 2005, 08:07 PM
> *another picture of chagos familia.. you can see the Ace's on the door jams.
> 
> [attachmentid=166425]
> [snapback]3117533[/snapback]​*



DAMN!!! that car came out CLEAN!!!!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

[attachmentid=167975]

TONIGHT I WAS WATCHING THE VIDEO OF WHEN WE SHOWED CHAGO HIS CAR,
WHAT I HEARD I THOUGHT WAS KINDA COOL. THE FIRST SONG SONG PLAYING IN CHAGO'S CAR WAS "I BELONG TO YOU!" BY LOVE UNLIMITED..I THOUGHT THAT WAS THE PERFECT SONG. JUST AS IF THE CADDY WAS SINGING TO HIM..
"AND TO TOP IT OFF IT WAS NOT PLANNED"...........PAULY 


[attachmentid=167950]


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Nacho Individuals LA_@May 11 2005, 10:00 AM
> *DAMN!!! that car came out CLEAN!!!!
> [snapback]3124449[/snapback]​*



HEY NACHO THE SPRINGS WORKED GREAT BRO, THANKS FOR THE COILS .....PAULY :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 12 2005, 02:51 AM
> *[attachmentid=167975]
> 
> TONIGHT I WAS WATCHING THE VIDEO OF WHEN WE SHOWED CHAGO HIS CAR,
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Nacho Individuals LA (Oct 10, 2002)

Guys, just want to congratulate everyone that participated in one way or another in the build, whether it be, financially or by donating, this is the best project a lot of us have ever been in. 

To chago, I hope this car reflects the car that you wanted bc if it doesn't i'm fucking up the builders LOL haha, j.k. guys... 

Anyway, much love to all, and hopefully everything goes swell with Chago and everyone else...




Nacho
One Stop Customs
Individuals Car Club L.A.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

great job guys..wish i could have gotten down there and helped..


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

LOOK WHAT I JUST GOT IN THE MAIL TODAY, SOME WHEEL EMBLEMS FOR CHAGO'S RIDE!!!!! THEY WERE MADE & SENT BY CHAD FROM ROYAL IMAGE C.C. UP IN WASHINGTON. THANKS BRO I'LL PUT THEM ON THE CADDY SOON AS I GET BACK TO THE SHOP...........PAULY

P.S PLEASE KEEP "CHAGO" IN YOUR PRAYERS EVERYONE,CAUSE HE'S GOING THROUGH A ROUGH TIME RIGHT NOW.........  



[attachmentid=169483]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@May 14 2005, 05:52 PM
> *LOOK WHAT I JUST GOT IN THE MAIL TODAY, SOME WHEEL EMBLEMS FOR CHAGO'S RIDE!!!!! THEY WERE MADE & SENT BY CHAD FROM ROYAL IMAGE C.C. UP IN WASHINGTON.  THANKS BRO I'LL PUT THEM ON THE CADDY SOON AS I GET BACK TO THE SHOP...........PAULY
> 
> P.S PLEASE KEEP "CHAGO"  IN YOUR PRAYERS EVERYONE,CAUSE HE'S GOING THROUGH A ROUGH TIME RIGHT NOW.........
> ...



they look nice!!right on chad!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

well people of lil...we did it and came though and made chagos dream come true..right know as irene has said hes in his final days...Our friend that we all grew to know needs our prayers...Another thing...we still are looking for donations..get together ask your friends and club member...every doller counts...Please..please more then ever,..5 dollers..anything will help..


----------



## Stealth (Jun 7, 2003)

his phone number hasn't changed, has it? i'm going to give him a call


----------



## josie_p (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHAGOSDREAM.COM_@May 8 2005, 07:02 PM
> *THE MOTHER TOLD US ..IT WAS THE BEST MOTHERS DAY PRESENT EVER!
> 
> [attachmentid=165590]
> [snapback]3112606[/snapback]​*


the mother is the one in the pink shirt?......
she looks so happy


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

yes that his mother in the pink...josie


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

:uh: :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## MrBiggs7 (Jan 17, 2005)

Post an address where I can send a little cash and a card.


----------



## Dreamin_Casually (Oct 20, 2004)

Congrats Chago on gettin ur car!


----------



## STREET SWEEPAZ (Feb 7, 2003)

I wish i could have done those lower arms for you guys/Chago but, they turned out to be off of a FWD or something ,,,, They didnt work out & The time limit was almost out to get a new set........... 



MY Hats off to you guys............. Im searchin for words but, Im coming up short here - Who can put a word on what you guys have done ???

You guys have Big Hearts & Its nice to know that there is some down to earth people still in exhistance...................... You guys are the best , BOB_T


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@May 14 2005, 06:56 PM
> *they look nice!!right on chad!
> [snapback]3139683[/snapback]​*


Just want everyone to know that those wheel emblems are from Royal Image CC not just me, Im just the one that sent them, Also Chago is in our prayers and thoughts daily, Keep up the fight homie.


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 17 2005, 11:57 AM
> *Just want everyone to know that those wheel emblems are from Royal Image CC not just me, Im just the one that sent them, Also Chago is in our prayers and thoughts daily, Keep up the fight homie.
> [snapback]3149722[/snapback]​*



WELL FROM ME TO YOU GUYS,,THANKS..THERE BAD...THERE GOING TO ADD THE LIL TOUCH TO THE CAR... RIGHT ON ROYAL IMAGE CC..


----------



## Peoples Champ (Mar 15, 2005)

Wow, You guys on LIL have more heart than anyone I know. That car looks great!! Its awesome, I still looking for words... Chago, Hang in there homie!! Most of luck to you all!


----------



## leo (Jun 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHAGOSDREAM.COM_@May 17 2005, 04:16 PM
> *WELL FROM ME TO YOU GUYS,,THANKS..THERE BAD...THERE GOING TO ADD THE LIL TOUCH TO THE CAR... RIGHT ON ROYAL IMAGE CC..
> [snapback]3150970[/snapback]​*


No prob homie, Just hang in there, When you get better you can come up to sea town and cruz with us,


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

AT THE VIEWING OUT SIDE WITH IRENE AND SOME FAMILY..


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)




----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)




----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

IRENE TAKING THE DRIVERS SEAT WITH CARMELO AND CHAGOS BROTHERS











TAKING THE FAMILY HOME AFTER SUNDAYS VIEWING










CHAGOS BROTHER JR ...AND HIS SISTER AND BROTHER


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

AT THE CHURCH READY TO GIVE LIL HOMIE A CRUZZZ...


[attachmentid=175543]


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

CHAGOS RIDE AT HIS REST SITE




[attachmentid=175553]







[attachmentid=175554]


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

....EL TORO,PAULY(NEWSTYLEKING),ME(MRIMPALA2000,CHAGOSDREAM)........

...............CHAGOS LIL BROTHER..AND OUR LIL BROTHERS.............................
.........................FUTURE OWNER OF CHAGOS CAR..........................................



[attachmentid=175558]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

chago got his last ride on this earth in a caddy..... :tears: :tears: :angel:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

THIS PICTURE SHOW HOW MUCH HIS STEP DAD LOVED HIS SON.......ITS A PICTURE OF A PICTURE I SAW IN CHAGOS HOUSE....
:tears: :tears: :tears: :tears: 



[attachmentid=175630]


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by leo_@May 17 2005, 10:57 AM
> *Just want everyone to know that those wheel emblems are from Royal Image CC not just me, Im just the one that sent them, Also Chago is in our prayers and thoughts daily, Keep up the fight homie.
> [snapback]3149722[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup: Those are tight


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@May 24 2005, 09:38 PM
> *THIS PICTURE SHOW HOW MUCH HIS STEP DAD LOVED HIS SON.......ITS A PICTURE OF A PICTURE I SAW IN CHAGOS HOUSE....
> :tears:  :tears:  :tears:  :tears:
> [attachmentid=175630]
> [snapback]3179518[/snapback]​*


If that one dont make you fight back those tears...


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm glad to see he got to see his car. Rest In peace Chago.


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)

.


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)




----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

MAY THE LORD BLESS YOU SANTIAGO SAY HELLO TO MY JEFITA FOR ME AN MY ABUELITO TELL THEM ILL SEE THEM SOMEDAY AGAIN 

R.I.P MOM 1999
R.I.P ABUELO 1986
R.I.P CARNALITO 2005
:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

R.I.P. Homie...... Chago you are in a better place and know that you brought a world of lowriders together....
Say hello to my mother for me Bro.....
:angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## BayMami (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MRIMPALA2000510_@Apr 18 2005, 04:50 AM
> *yup the cars at the BACK YARD BOUNCE SHOP in hayward...there going though that frame quick!!Tommys tearing it up and should be done mid-week for sure tommorow maybe.. don't trip pauly i looked like that friday night..:scrutinize:  :scrutinize: lol.. this is the game plan so far
> 
> Backyard Bounce frame back on car with painted belly and rolling frame..
> ...


BackYard Bounce.....those are my guys!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BayMami (May 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Top_Dog_Calistyle_@Apr 23 2005, 01:52 PM
> *All that pizza was gone by the time I got there 20 minutes later :0  :0
> [snapback]3041908[/snapback]​*


why does that not surprise me.....hahaha! :roflmao:


----------



## BayMami (May 10, 2005)

[theres the man...harry ..working like always
[attachmentid=157654]
[snapback]3063641[/snapback]​[/quote]

That's my boy !!!


----------



## CHAGOSDREAM.COM (May 1, 2005)




----------



## heavyroller_78 (Feb 16, 2005)

hello to all of you! first of all i want to send my condolances to chagos family!
i lost my mom to cancer two years ago and i know how hard it is to watch someone you love die and not be able to do anything about it. i think what you guys did for him was beutifull i will keep him in my prayers and keep him alive through the ride


----------



## BIGG CEE (Jun 9, 2005)

STAY UP BRO.!!!! PRAYERS ARE WITH U.


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

ttt lets not forget


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Jun 30 2005, 11:16 PM
> *ttt lets not forget
> [snapback]3348746[/snapback]​*


I agree


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Jul 1 2005, 01:19 AM
> *I agree
> [snapback]3348765[/snapback]​*



never do bro....day has not passed by with out thinking about chago................


----------



## IMP65 (Nov 6, 2003)

Man, looking at some of those pictures I couldn't help but tear up. Rest In Peace Chago.


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by IMP65_@Jul 2 2005, 02:01 AM
> *Man, looking at some of those pictures I couldn't help but tear up. Rest In Peace Chago.
> [snapback]3353213[/snapback]​*



i know what you mean..i some times go over all the photos i got in a slide show on my comp and its hard...


----------



## OURLIFE (Nov 3, 2004)

r.i.p lil homie................ we will still ride for you now and always.........


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2005)

Thank you for still remembering Chago!!! Happy 4th to all of you and I know for a fact that Chago wishes you the same and also I know that every night he enjoys his ride!!


----------



## EL LOKOTE (Mar 22, 2005)

HAPPY 4th TIA ..



R.I.P CARNALITO (CHAGO) 
HIT THEM SWITCHES HOMIE
WE ROLLIN RIGHT BEHIND YOU


----------



## trulow (Dec 20, 2003)

Chago will never be forgotten. Look over us little angel


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by usolow_@Jul 3 2005, 05:20 PM
> *Chago will never be forgotten. Look over us little angel
> [snapback]3358110[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

next stop for all to see Chago's Dream.......Individuals Fresno car show... July 17th........


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)




----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

Sup Eddie...wow..I was talking to someone about Chago...and how HE influinced them to get back to work on the cadi they have......I don't think anyone knows how many hearts our little buddy touched.....


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 11 2005, 02:38 PM~3594390
> *Sup Eddie...wow..I was talking to someone about Chago...and how HE influinced them to get back to work on the cadi they have......I don't think anyone knows how many hearts our little buddy touched.....
> *


thats great to hear! he did a lot to many with the lil time we knew him...


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

Never forget..


----------



## carmelcandy (Jun 25, 2004)

forever loved...Chago


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

WE'RE TAKING "CHAGO'S DREAM" TO LRM'S FRISCO SHOW..JUST TO LET YOU ALL KNOW HIS CADDY TOOK 1ST PLACE AT THE SLM FRISCO SHOW..... :thumbsup:


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

any chance it will be at the super show?


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 11 2005, 05:37 PM~3595985
> *WE'RE TAKING "CHAGO'S DREAM" TO LRM'S FRISCO SHOW..JUST TO LET YOU ALL KNOW HIS CADDY TOOK 1ST PLACE AT THE SLM FRISCO SHOW..... :thumbsup:
> *


whatever help is needed Bro you got it.....and for sure we'll get some BAD ASS pics like Chago would want....Toro's honor on that one.... :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 216RIDER_@Aug 11 2005, 04:47 PM~3596049
> *any chance it will be at the super show?
> *



IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT THE VEGAS SHOW ,"YES!!!" WE'RE TAKING IT DOWN TO THE VEGAS SHOW, TO SHOW AND ALSO HAND THE CAR OVER TO CHAGO'S "TIA IRENE.. "  ONE OF CHAGO'S WISHES....


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Toro 2_@Aug 11 2005, 04:50 PM~3596075
> *whatever help is needed Bro you got it.....and for sure we'll get some BAD ASS pics like Chago would want....Toro's honor on that one.... :biggrin:
> *



HELL YEA, PICS FROM YOU BRO IS AN HONOR...I MYSELF WOULD LIKE SOME TORO STYLE PICS BEFORE WE GIVE THE CADDY BACK TO HIS FAMILY.....PAULY


----------



## Toro (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 11 2005, 05:56 PM~3596108
> *HELL YEA, PICS FROM YOU BRO IS AN HONOR...I MYSELF WOULD LIKE SOME TORO STYLE PICS BEFORE WE GIVE THE CADDY BACK TO HIS FAMILY.....PAULY
> *


well....you know he wanted girls on it....man.....we'll set it up...I'll be there....with the Impalas at the Street Wear booth....I'll do it up.....


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 11 2005, 04:52 PM~3596090
> *IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT THE VEGAS SHOW ,"YES!!!" WE'RE TAKING IT DOWN TO THE VEGAS SHOW, TO SHOW AND ALSO HAND THE CAR OVER TO CHAGO'S "TIA IRENE.. "    ONE OF CHAGO'S WISHES....
> *


I can't wait to see the Caddy in Vegas. RIP Chago
:angel:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

TTT FOR MY BROTHER CHAGO!


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

THIS SUNDAY APRIL 16TH WILL BE ONE YEAR THAT WE STARTED THE BUILDING OF "*CHAGO'S DREAM*"......... :0


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

[attachmentid=538053]
[attachmentid=538049]
[attachmentid=538054]


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

t
t
t
to
keep
the
dream
alive 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 14 2006, 11:54 PM~5245283
> *t
> t
> t
> ...




       

where my body mounts :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

[attachmentid=539864]

To ALL S.O.M Wourldwide.


R.I.P. Carnalito :angel:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

]


> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 11 2005, 04:37 PM~3595985
> *WE'RE TAKING "CHAGO'S DREAM" TO LRM'S FRISCO SHOW..JUST TO LET YOU ALL KNOW HIS CADDY TOOK 1ST PLACE AT THE SLM FRISCO SHOW..... :thumbsup:
> *



LRM'S FRISCO SHOW 2005:
[attachmentid=539858]
[attachmentid=539860]
[attachmentid=539862]
[attachmentid=539865]


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by prophecy_car_club_@Apr 16 2006, 12:17 AM~5251860
> *[attachmentid=539864]
> 
> To ALL S.O.M Wourldwide.
> ...


THANKS BRO...
"HAPPY EASTER TO YOU & PROPHECY CAR CLUB ALSO "........PAULY


----------



## muzikman (Jul 11, 2005)

:thumbsup: Now thats what Lowriding and a car club is about! Im sure he is proud of all of you....Didnt know him, but he is a brother in this lifestyle! :angel:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheese_@Apr 14 2006, 09:54 PM~5245283
> *t
> t
> t
> ...


CHAGO "LIVIN LIFE LUXURIOUS!!!!!!!!!"  

[attachmentid=539889]
[attachmentid=539890]


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 16 2006, 02:18 AM~5251864
> *]
> LRM'S FRISCO SHOW 2005:
> [attachmentid=539858]
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Aug 11 2005, 04:52 PM~3596090
> *IF YOUR TALKING ABOUT THE VEGAS SHOW ,"YES!!!" WE'RE TAKING IT DOWN TO THE VEGAS SHOW, TO SHOW AND ALSO HAND THE CAR OVER TO CHAGO'S "TIA IRENE.. "    ONE OF CHAGO'S WISHES....
> *


LAS VEGAS SHOW 2005 :cheesy: 

[attachmentid=539901]
[attachmentid=539902]
[attachmentid=539904]
[attachmentid=539905]


----------



## FoolishinVegas (Feb 21, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: ..


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Maverick7922_@Aug 11 2005, 02:39 PM~3595226
> *  Never forget..
> *


[attachmentid=540338]
[attachmentid=540340]


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

HAPPY EASTER CHAGO............CHAGO'S DREAM STILL LIVE'S ON..


----------



## Crenshaw's Finest (Mar 9, 2006)

Fuck Man. :happysad:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

THE MAN HIMSELF!!!  :cheesy: 

[attachmentid=540492]
[attachmentid=540498]
[attachmentid=540500]
[attachmentid=540504]


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 16 2006, 03:59 PM~5254814
> *THE MAN HIMSELF!!!   :cheesy:
> 
> [attachmentid=540492]
> ...


HAPPY EASTER.....PAULY. :biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G Style_@Apr 16 2006, 04:15 PM~5254843
> *HAPPY EASTER.....PAULY. :biggrin:
> *


THANKS, YOU TO BRO.......


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

SLM'S SAN JOSE SHOW 2005 :cheesy: 

[attachmentid=541084]
[attachmentid=541079]
[attachmentid=541085]


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

SLM'S SAN JOSE SHOW.... :biggrin: 

[attachmentid=541097]
[attachmentid=541099]
[attachmentid=541098]
[attachmentid=541100]


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

BRET (B.A.RIDER) CAME DOWN FROM SEATTLE TO SHOW SUPPORT...... :0 

[attachmentid=541109]
[attachmentid=541107]
[attachmentid=541110]
[attachmentid=541113]


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:wave:


----------



## low63 (Mar 13, 2003)

:angel: :angel: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :angel: :angel:


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

:biggrin: 

[attachmentid=543567]
[attachmentid=543571]
[attachmentid=543573]


----------



## low1 (Dec 12, 2004)

RIP Chago!!! :angel: :angel: :angel: 


to anyone who helped out, you guys are the best!!!  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

YEAR AGO TODAY WE DELIVERED MY HOMIE CHAGOS CAR TO HIM, BEEN A YEAR MY SONS OF MEXICO, BROTHERS! RIP CHAGO...




PAGE 24 CHAGOS DELIVERY PICTURES :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

:angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel: :angel:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:angel: :angel:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

ttt


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

:cheesy:


----------



## G Style (Mar 19, 2006)

:wave: ................................. :angel:


----------



## BIG_LOS (Jun 24, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## ITS ALL A DREAM (Jul 10, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## MiaBaby (Mar 7, 2005)

I read all the pages and looked at pictures and I feel that all of you who helped and donated you are nothing short of angels.
Chago is smiling down on you guys from heaven.

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Flash_LuxuriouS (Sep 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWSTYLEKING_@Apr 16 2006, 02:46 AM~5251974
> *CHAGO "LIVIN LIFE LUXURIOUS!!!!!!!!!"
> 
> [attachmentid=539889]
> ...


  :angel:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

TTT


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Much love to the fam bam


----------



## Big Puppet (May 22, 2006)

RIP HOMIE-- LOWRIDER GONE, BUT TO NEVER BE FORGOTTEN


----------



## lowriv1972 (Apr 24, 2005)

Was just thinking of Chago!! RIP Homie!! We will never forget!!!


----------



## eddieh '64 (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowriv1972_@Mar 15 2008, 01:39 PM~10175369
> *Was just thinking of Chago!! RIP Homie!! We will never forget!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PROPHECY C.C.CEO (Jan 14, 2005)

Happy New Years may All your Travels to All Shows this upcoming year be Winning Ones.


----------

